# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Neuro Artículo- Luis García

## Ricardo Solo

Han abierto un tema interesantísimo y controvertido en el blog de las Tertulias. Creo que va a darnos pie a debate sobre la utilidad o no de la neurociencia en la magia, y sobre todo de sus implicaciones. 

Lo dejo para que lo leáis y vamos hablándolo  :Smile1: 

Mi primer contacto con la “Neurociencia” se produjo hace unos dos años, cuando
asistí a una conferencia en la biblioteca de la Ciudad de la Cultura de Santiago de
Compostela. Nombre tan pretencioso se aplica a un inmenso espacio vacío, porque
los millones de libros que podía albergar jamás llegaron por falta de presupuesto.
Pero tranquilos, las como mucho 50 personas que asistimos al acto estábamos en
una pequeña sala del 2º nivel, donde una señora se dedicaba a poner una serie de
videos, cuyo argumento era siempre el mismo, que podemos resumir en la célebre
frase de Ascanio “y que viva la la buena vida” que el ordenador, que es realmente una
máquina, detecta como falta de ortografía y que según se disponga la frase resulta
que los humanos no ven la redundancia...

Sigue aquí:Tertulias Mágicas Granadinas: NEURO-ARTÍCULO por Luis García

----------


## Iban

A pesar de ser Luis quien es, creo que se le ha ido la pinza completamente en una soflama demagógica y polarizante. ¿Tan locos nos hemos vuelto que nos creemos los paladines de la libertad, y levantamos la bandera de la magia como estandarte del libre albedrío contra imaginarios molinos de ciencia?

Amigos míos, la neurología y la magia van perfectamente de la mano, y no se me ocurre más calificativo que el de acémila para aquél que se niegue a aprovecharse de la ciencia para mejorar su arte.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Claro, pero creo que el problema está en la visión reduccionista.

A veces parece molón llevar de forma manifiesta esa asociación, cuando sólo es un apoyo. Y un apoyo en una faceta concreta.

----------


## Iban

Hombre, yo hasta que no he leido esto de Luis, todo lo anterior estaba siendo hermanamiento, buena sintonía y perspectivas prometedoras. La pregunta es, quién va contra quién y cuáles son los motivos...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo en eso no me meto.

Con sacar ideas de ambas partes me doy por satisfecho.  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

El problema está en los que creen que la magia se ve arrinconada por la ciencia, sin darse cuenta que lo que sucede realmente es que la enriquece.

Esto me recuerda tanto a la pataleta de los creacionistas...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Por supuesto, la enriquece. Todo el conocimiento añadido es provechoso.

Yo creo que es mas un problema de imagen. Ver ultimamente la magia asociada publicamente a fallos de percepcion. Es lo mismo que limitarla a juegos de manos. Quiza en las presentaciones de neuromagia se deberia aseverar que para lograr magia se requiere mucho mas.

La simbiosis es siempre positiva pero tambien es importante no reducir la profundidad percibida.

Si en realidad estamos de acuerdo.

----------


## Iban

A ver, eso es equivalente a decir que hace veinte años la magia estaba asociada a la manipulación psicológica.

Y a día de hoy, aceptamos la psicología como una rama de estudio y conocimiento necesaria para llegar a ser un buen mago, ¿no? Es más, muchas de las teorías de la magia han anclado su razón de ser en la psicología...

Pues con esto, tres cuartos de lo mismo. A nada que prestemos un poco de atención empezaremos a formular nuevas teorías sobre la magia, con una base neurocientífica. Incluso mirando al pasado, cosas como el efecto túnel, el movimiento mayor/menor, etc. que son los pilares que nos regaló Ascanio, basados en la experiencia, resulta que tienen una explicación fisiológica; una razón de ser basada en la forma en la que nuestros distintos tipos de neuronas procesan la información. Y éso es lo que podemos aprender de la neurología. Eso, y quién sabe qué más cosas nuevas...

Para cerrar la pinza por el otro flanco, os copio un párrafo del último capítulo de "Los Engaños de la Mente", titulado "¿Desaparecerá la magia?" (Libro escrito por un neurifisiólogo del comportamiento y una neurocientífica visual):

_¿Toda esta ciencia hará que desaparezca la magia? Creemos que el asombro y la admiración que despierta la magia corren tan poco riesgo como la percepción de la belleza de la aurora después de que Copérnico descubriera que la Tierra era una esfera que giraba alrededor del Sol. Ambas revelaciones - es decir, que giramos a toda velocidad alrededor del Sol y que la magia funciona porque el cerebro es un órgano intrínsicamente limitado - nos proporcionan una importante lección de humildad y, al mismo tiempo, una profunda sensación de maravilla. La humildad, lejos de disipar el misterio, ayuda a intensificarlo._

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pero si yo no te digo que no sea así  :Smile1: .

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... Pues yo no voy a ir a las Tertulias a discutir. Cada pollo en su corral. ;-)

----------


## eidanyoson

Engaños de la mente.
Siempre ha sido así y lo sabemos y lo hemos aprovechado durante siglos.
Ahora un grupo de científicos se ha dado cuenta y nos piden ayuda para acelerar el proceso del conocimiento sobre el cerebro y el pensamiento. No le veo el problema.
Dicen que todo lo que vemos tiene truco y es verdad.
Sigo sin ver el problema.
Una poesía no es más que un conjunto de palabras con cierto ritmo interno. 
Sin embargo yo leo según qué poesía y puede que hasta llore de la emoción que me embarga.
Yo veo algún juego de algún mago y puede que llore de la emoción que me llena.
Sigo sin ver el problema.
Sin embargo tengo un amigo poeta, que estamos más o menos a la par, (ninguno publicamos, ninguno ganamos premios y gustamos parecido) que se considera privilegiado y mira a amigos escritores por encima del hombro.
La pregunta es: ¿se trata de lo que es o de lo que queremos que produzca?
La neurociencia busca interpretar las sensaciones que producimos sabiendo lo que somos para entender mejor cómo funciona el cerebro.
No es contra nosotros en especial.
La posición de Luis en ese sentido me parece primitiva. Un poco como la daza de brujas en la edad media contra todo aquello queno entendían. Y por eso mo se avanzaba.
Sin embargo, otra cosa muy distinta es qué se hace con la información recibida. Que existan personas que intenten controlarnos y todo eso.
Pero no se debe ser conspiranoico.
Una cosa es el invento y otra cómo se emplee.
Por miedo al cómo de emplee no vas a prohibir inventar, ¿no?

----------


## Arza

Iban,yo creo que nadie va contra nadie,solamente es una posicion distinta ante el tema.Yo no estoy en contra de la neurociencia pues todo lo que sea mayor conocimiento de las cosas nos acerca mas a la verdad,pero estaras de acuerdo conmigo que el avance de la ciencia nos restringe las posibilidades de crear la atmosfera magica pero en lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en creer que la magia es solamente un burdo engaño a la mente pues de ser asi ¿donde dejamos las emociones?, ¿como podemos encajar el ritual magico o el personaje?.
Te podria dar la razon si partiese de la misma premisa que tu que equiparas la MAGIA con el ilusionismo-arte pero yo creo que la MAGIA es algo mas que eso y no digo que sea mejor o peor, es sencillamente distinto.
Un curandero por su conocimiento (a veces empirico, no cientifico) es capaz de curar enfermedades psicosomaticas pero ¿se puede llamar medico?, creo sinceramente que no aunque usen las mismas tecnicas y el resultado final es el mismo,sanar pero el medico siempre sera medico y el curandero siempre sera curandero y no estan reñidos los dos oficios,cada cosa hay que ponerla en su sitio.
Yo como individuo que intenta ser libre escojo el sitio donde quiero estar, sin menospreciar la eleccion libre de otros individuos.

----------


## Iban

Luis, gracias por venir a ayudarnos a comprender esta confrontación. :-)

Igual yo no esto entendiendo bien el peligro de la neurociencia, así que voy a plantear posibilidades, por si se trata de alguna de ellas.

Como primera opción, supongamos que la neurociencia pone al descubierto y metodologiza las razones por las que el ilusionismo funciona. Pues mira, mejor para nosotros, porque entonces por fin sabremos cómo hacer bien las cosas, sin tener que tirar de instinto. Anda que no sería estupendo tener un manual que nos garantizase que cuando queremos hacer A, realmente conseguimos A... (Porque dices que la magia no es solamente un engaño de la mente. Y es cierto, pero ese engaño es necesario aunque no suficiente: si no hay engaño, no hay magia).

¿Que con eso se le quita todo el misterio al ilusionismo? Pues bueno... tampoco es tan fácil. Primero, porque anda que no queda camino para recorrer. Segundo, porque esa información no interesa a nadie. No me imagino yo al espectador medio desayunando mientras lee las publicaciones sobre seminarios de neurociencia. Y lo último y más importante: del ilusionismo a la magia todavía falta un "algo más", como bien dices, que no es racionalizable. Porque por mucho que un día las neuronas expliquen los sentimientos, éstos seguirán siendo reales, íntimos y vividos.

Y si lo que nos da miedo es que la neurociencia vaya a boicotear la magia, desvelando la gran mentira (no nos engañemos; los magos mienten; de una manera muy agradable, pero mienten)... pues hombre... creo que tienen cosas más interesantes de las que preocuparse.

No lo sé, se me escapa dónde está la amenaza de la neurociencia hacia la libertad del individuo, o del mago en este caso. :-(

---

¿No deberíamos tener la misma actitud ante Gardner, por ejemplo?

----------


## Arza

Reunido con el grupo de Tertulias Mágicas Granadinas (con Vicente Mustieles, Mariano Vílchez y Voty Nebreda), asumimos esta respuesta compartida:

En primer lugar es necesario definir los conceptos centrales sobre los que vamos a dialogar:

El ilusionismo pretende entretener, asombrar e incluso, en el mejor de los casos, emocionar y llegar a considerarse una expresión artística.

Los ilusionistas deben tener claro qué quieren: a partir de una mentira (el engaño del arte), poder conseguir una verdad (el asombro y la emoción).

Desde este punto de vista, como el ilusionista acepta y promueve la falsedad de lo que hace, no tiene problema, desde el arte, en "colaborar con científicos de alto nivel",  para promover el avance neurocientífico. 

En este caso, no hay problema. Es como si la neurociencia estudiara la percepción de los sonidos en el arte musical. De todas maneras, no creemos que un manual vaya a garantizar siempre que realizar A vaya a conseguir A, y menos en la MAGIA. 

La MAGIA es otro concepto con una finalidad bien distinta:

La MAGIA hoy en día, siguiendo la tradición ancestral, debería tener los mismos fines en la sociedad que antaño, aunque adaptada a la época actual.

La magia pretende producir un cambio o transformación en la conciencia del espectador y por esto mismo recae sobre ella una gran responsabilidad.

A través de la trampa sagrada, se puede llegar a un estado en el que el espectador (con las defensas racionales bajas) puede captar, con mayor profundidad, un contenido más o menos trascendental, a través de un lenguaje simbólico-metafórico, que hable tanto a la parte consciente como inconsciente del espectador.

Finalmente,  a través de la MAGIA, también se consiguen emociones de asombro, perplejidad y entretenimiento, aunque siempre teniendo en cuenta que éste sería un objetivo secundario.  

Después de lo definido, pasamos a comentar tu mensaje, Ibán: 

1. "sin engaño, no hay magia". Desde el ilusionismo (repetimos, la palabra definitoria más correcta), este razonamiento es el adecuado. Desde la MAGIA tradicional, no. 

Existen en la MAGIA BLANCA y en la posterior PSICOMAGIA de Alejandro Jodorowsky multitud de ritos mágicos donde no es necesaria trampa ni engaño alguno para que el cambio se produzca. Es cierto que la MAGIA puede servirse del ilusionismo como vehículo físico para potenciar el calado e intensidad del mensaje mágico. Sin embargo, la MAGIA no necesita intrínsecamente la noción de truco.

2. "Luis, gracias por venir a ayudarnos a resolver esta confrontación". No existe ninguna confrontación, simplemente se está intentando aclarar qué es la MAGIA (que trasciende al arte) y qué es el ilusionismo (arte).

Si tenemos claro el concepto de MAGIA verdadera, no existe el conflicto. Desde el ilusionismo, colaborar con la neurociencia es algo lógico y respetable. Para la MAGIA, sólo puede significar una cosa: una campaña desmagificadora que contribuye a encumbrar un pensamiento racionalista, rígido y que excluye todo lo demás. 

La solución quizá sea "dar al césar lo que es del césar y a Dios lo que es Dios", esto es, que quien desee practicar el arte ilusionista, se denomine como tal y que no se use el nombre ancestral y sagrado de MAGIA para llevar a cabo en su nombre acciones que van en contra de sus principios y filosofía central.

Que quede claro que no consideramos el ilusionismo como un término peyorativo y creemos que es un arte maravilloso, a través del cual, se pueden generar emociones  beneficiosas.  Consideramos incluso que ILUSIONISMO y MAGIA no son incompatibles dentro de la práctica de un mismo individuo, aunque esta decisión ya dependa de una elección personal.

El término de MAGIA  y MAGO se remonta a los "Magi" o Magos de la religión Zoroastrista (por cierto, como los tres Magos de Oriente). Hoy en día, el término está viciado desde hace varios siglos y ésta es una de las grandes fuentes de confusión. 

¿Están los ilusionistas dispuestos a denominarse como corresponde? Los MAGOS lo estamos.

----------


## Arza

_Repetido_

----------


## Sarbatxo

Pues con todo el respeto y bajo mi punto de vista:

Creo que aqui un noventa y nueve por cien somos o intentamos ser ILUSIONISTAS, entretener, ilusionar y hacer disfrutar a los que estan viendo su ESPECTACULO

Lo vuestro casi roza una religión, me da la sensación y creo que como todas las religiones entran ya dentro del terreno de lo personal, y esta muy bien en petit comite o en ambitos de personas que tengan la misma creencia, pero, poco mas. 

Yo con lo que acabo de leer, que ya digo que me parece muy respetable, os veo casi mas cerca de los druidas, con tunica blanca y tocado mágico que de la versión que para la gran mayoria de la gente es un mago actual. Porque a la gente actual, si tu le preguntas que es un mago y que es la magia seguro que una gran mayoria te daran la definición de un ilusionista

Ademas,  las pocas veces que he tenido ocasión de ver ese tipo de magia, intentada llevar a un escenario la gente se ha aburrido como una ostra... lo siento, pero es lo que he percibido yo y la inmensa mayoria del publico que habia en el mismo sitio. :-)

Digo todo esto del mejor de los rollos y  sin entender que se defienda la MAGIA, como algo que existe (eso es lo que yo entiendo) y se tenga que recurrir al TRUCO para hacer creer a la gente en esa MAGIA. Seria mas magia pura la religión, cualquiera de las religiones, que la MAGIA que vosotros defendeis... En ellas normalmente no se utilizan trucos de ningun tipo y la gente entra en trance, se produce histeria colectiva, etc...


No se, cuanto mas escribo y mas vueltas le doy menos entiendo que es lo que estais defendiendo (Por cierto, tambien he leido a Jodorowsky y... que quereis que os diga). ;-)

Una vez mas lo digo, todo esto dicho con la mejor intención del mundo y con todo el respeto a vuestra postura.

----------


## Iban

Me bajo en esta estación. Porque pasamos a un terreno en el que no sé moverme con objetividad: chamanismo, autocuración, misticismo, magia blanca...

No conozco suficientemente vuestra aproximación como para no estar seguro de que voy a meter la pata hasta el fondo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Primero yo también pido disculpas si ofendo a alguien con mis comentarios, porque no es la intención. Parto de la premisa de que no sé exatamente lo que buscáis (igual que mi amigo Sarbatxo ha dicho ya), y en esa ignorancia me escudo por si meto mucho la pata. Perdón antes de empezar.

 Por lo demás:

 Veamos, haces distinción entre ilusionista y mago. Este último como baluarte de la magia verdadera, Y aquí tenemos el problema: ¿existe la magia verdadera? por supuesto que esta se entiende como sin artificios  ni engaños. 

 Y esto en si es un problema mayor si cabe, por que si reconocemos nuestra creencia en la magia verdadera, lo haremos ¿por qué no? en Shaytan, los espíritus malignos, las vírgenes que se quedan embarazadas o en levitaciones por trance... por poner unos ejemplos...

 A mi no me vale que me planteís un juego de cartas con simbolos extraños y me habléis jerigonza (arcaísmos, lenguas muertas y/o derivados) a la luz de las velas para convencerme de no sé qué utilizando un salto, por ejemplo. Sigue siendo ilusionismo, más elaborado si queréis, pero desde luego NO es magia. MAGIA, si quieres.

 Claro que he leído a Jodorowsky (psicomagia) y visto alguna peli suya (la montaña sagrada, por ejemplo).

 Y tuve mi época de practicar radiestesia, cábala, numerología, hacer ouija e incluso escritura automática, leer cosas como las Claviculas Salomonis o el Grimorio del Papa Honorio. Empaparme de Allan Kardek y las ideas espiritistas y etc, etc, etc.

 ¿Y la magia? porque he visto alguna cosa interesante (al final explicable, un mero truco) si, pero mil millones de charlatanes que intentan convencernos de que la magia existe, los espíritus existen, o de que Dios existe pero no debemos hacernos transfusiones de sangre, por ejemplo. Y encima a consta de enriquecerse.

 Entendámonos. Yo pienso que ese mundo, es enriquecedor, mucho. El problema es creérselo. Y elegidos somos todos, no sólo alguno que habla por los demás...

 ¿que queréis usar ese mundo mas oculto, prohibido o primitivo porque despertáis un tipo de sensaciones o emociones diferentes? Eso me parece bien. Pero sigue sin ser MAGIA. Auténtica y verdadera, de la que yo haría ahora un guiño y mi mujer estaría perfectamente curada para siempre en un instante.

 Pero ya avisé, quizá es un mal entendido y en mi ignorancia he supuesto lo que no es. Estoy dispuesto a escuchar, porque no obstante, y a pesar de todo, ese mundo, me atrae horrores.

----------


## Vicente

Hola a todos. Nos reconforta ver mensajes desde el respeto y con ánimo de entendimiento.


  En primer lugar nos gustaría proponer lo que no es la Magia: no tiene nada que ver con chasquear un dedo y que alguien se cure,  tampoco se trata de ir con túnicas blancas, tampoco tiene absolutamente nada que ver con una religión, más bien todo lo contrario, pues lo que se pretende es un enfoque libre y multilateral fuera de dogmas y prejuicios.


  Entonces, ¿qué entendemos por Magia? La Magia consiste en un cambio, en una transformación o transmutación. ¿De qué? De la Conciencia. Sí, eso que escasea tanto hoy día y que nos vendría genial recuperar a todos.


  ¿No sería realmente mágico conseguir que una persona o varias cambiaran a mejor o adquiriesen un mayor conocimiento de la Realidad por libre albedrío?  Como Magos, simplemente seríamos un catalizador de dicha experiencia.


  Concebimos la Magia como una manera de entender el mundo e intentar mejorarlo.


  Desde la filosofía hermética griega, pasando por Pitágoras, Sócrates y Platón en la Antigua Grecia,  siguiendo en el renacimiento con Cornelio Agrippa, Pico de la Mirandola, Giordano Bruno y así hasta Eliphas Lévi y otros magos modernos, podemos encontrar una línea de pensamiento que ha sido conocida como Magia.


  La Magia encuentra su razón de ser en el conocimiento de la Realidad y entiende todo el mundo como un conjunto perfectamente conexo e interrelacionado. Movimientos como el gnosticismo, el neoplatonismo, la alquimia  y podemos decir que hasta una parte del psicoanálisis, han compartido puntos clave del pensamiento mágico.


  El principal objetivo de la Magia Metafórica es transmitir un mensaje de carácter transcendente y lo va a hacer a través de un vehículo físico o soporte, es decir, el ilusionismo. El mensaje sin embargo tiene un vehículo más sutil, metafórico. 



  Se usa un lenguaje simbólico-metafórico que cala a un nivel inconsciente, haciendo posible el transmitir mensajes que la razón pura no entendería. Además, posee libertad de interpretación, es sugerente, creativo y genera una reacción o respuesta por parte del espectador, siempre que el mensaje haya llegado a penetrar en su psique.


  Al igual que los alquimistas pretendían la transmutación física del plomo en oro como reflejo de una transformación espiritual y de la conciencia, la Magia Metafórica pretende conseguir algo similar pero a través del Ilusionismo. 



  Y es aquí donde encontramos la principal diferencia entre Magia e Ilusionismo: mientras que en la Magia el objetivo principal es transmitir un mensaje profundo para provocar un cambio de conciencia, en el Ilusionismo lo es el asombro y la diversión. No negamos que a través de la experiencia artística, el ilusionismo pueda transmitir mensajes importantes, pero no es su objetivo principal el influir en dicho cambio.


  Podríamos decir que la Magia incorpora tanto forma (ilusionismo) como fondo (contenido metafórico) y que el Ilusionismo se queda en la forma, en conseguir un entretenimiento a través del asombro.
  Una transformación o cambio de conciencia puede producirse a muchos niveles distintos y a diferentes intensidades, por lo que en principio no es intrínsecamente necesario que exista un truco físico para que el cambio se produzca. 



  Como ejemplo, podemos poner la transformación que consigue Jodorowsky con rituales de psicomagia. Quizá existan escépticos respecto a Jodorowsky, al Psicoanálisis,  a la Magia Blanca y a otros modos de pensamiento similares, pero hasta que uno no intenta estudiar estas disciplinas y trata de validarlas en cierto grado, tampoco puede negarlas. Nuestro estudio personal y experiencia se muestran favorables a este respecto.


¿De dónde deriva la Magia Metafórica? El pionero en reivindicar el uso de la metáfora como lenguaje para comunicar una Realidad no expresable con palabras ha sido el maestro Luis García. Él ha establecido gran parte de las bases de este camino o puerta mágica. 



  Posteriormente Luis Arza ha sido el catalizador de la vuelta de Luis García  al mundo de la magia y recientemente Manu Montes ha contribuido activamente a la publicación de sus libros “El arte de las cartas” y “Mensajes desde lo profundo de la ausencia”, así como a la creación de un grupo de estudio en torno a esta filosofía mágica conocido como “Jornadas de Trabajo La Posada”.


  Finalmente, otros magos que participaron en “La Posada”, entre los que se encuentran Manu Montes, Paco González y nosotros mismos, colaboramos en el estudio, investigación y experimentación de la Magia Metafórica.


  Concretando un poco, ahí van algunas características y claves encontradas:


  1. Contenido metafórico a distintos niveles.


  2. Potenciar el rol de mago a un nivel más profundo que el que tiene en el ilusionismo.


  3. Pretender la transformación, cambio, liberación o mejora del espectador en algún aspecto, siempre con responsabilidad, con su consentimiento en aspectos psicológicos, de conciencia y filosofía vital.


  4. Propósito y contenido positivo y esperanzador.


  5. Creación de una puesta en escena y atmósfera especial, ocasionalmente con elementos de magia blanca tradicional pero sin excesos, siempre buscando el contenido simbólico que potencie la idea que se quiere transmitir con el efecto físico.


  6. Estructuración precisa de la sesión.
  Para todos aquellos que queráis tener un breve conocimiento de la Magia Metafórica, os recomendamos leer en Tertulias Mágicas Granadinas nuestro artículo  “Introducción a la Magia Metafórica” bastante claro y accesible.


Tertulias Mágicas Granadinas: INTRODUCCIÓN A LA MAGIA METAFÓRICA por Vicente Mustieles y Mariano Vílchez


  Para finalizar, recomendamos por supuesto todos los artículos de Luis García ya que en ellos se encuentra el origen inspirador de esta corriente.


  Un saludo a todos,


  Vicente Mustieles y Mariano Vílchez

----------


## Mag Marches

Voy a darme el lujo de opinar, desde mi ignorancia.

Personalmente creo que colaborar con neurocientificos, o científicos en general no tiene nada de malo, sino que como he leído antes, es enriquecedor. Todos los conceptos que se definen en neuromagia, cómo viene a ser ceguera al cambio, por desatención, son conceptos "abstractos" (que en realidad no lo son). Estoy seguro que si a la señorita  Susana, su colaborador Miguel Angel Gea o cualquier otro mago le hiciera un juego en el que alguno de esos conceptos se pusiera en practica, cómo puede ser ceguera por desatención, en ese momento no se daría cuenta, ya que no sabe cómo se desarrollar el juego. Lo que quiero decir es que en este ámbito neurocientifico, pasa lo mismo que pasa cuando a un mago le hacen un juego, este conoce las técnicas, e incluso puede que el final, y aun así, nos la cuelan! A quién no le a pasado esto? Esto, seria obviamente hablando de un espectador que entienda del tema, y cómo a dicho iban, no me imagino a los espectadores leyendo un articulo de neurociencia mientras desayunan.

Respecto al tema este de "Magia", creo yo que la magia autentica (sin meterme en temas de religiones..) es algo que sólo se consigue cuando el mago consigue que el espectador llegue a conseguir y sentir ciertas emociones. Cuando el mago consigue que un espectador que estaba triste, salga del espectáculo con la mayor sonrisa posible, en mi opinión ese mago a hecho magia. Todo lo demás, lo considero ilusionismo, mejor, o peor hecho, pero ilusionismo

Repito, digo todo esto desde mi ignorancia, y sin ser un experto en el tema.

Saludos!

----------


## Iban

Vicente/Mariano,

Os doy las gracias, como usuario, por compartir con nosotros vuestro pensamiento, al igual que Luis. Porque la metafórico-simbólica es una forma de plantear la magia que muchos de nosotros no empezamos a comprender. La mayoría (voy a empezar a hablar en primera persona, pero intentaré hacerlo sin que suene egocéntrico) entendemos la magia (permitidme que compartamos el mismo término, aunque lo hagamos con diferentes usos; para diferenciarlos, mi magia se escribe en minúsculas) como una creación artísitica (o, al menos, ésa es la aspiración). Empezando en un escalón más bajo, primero viene el truco, luego intentamos ascender al entretenimiento, y sólo unos pocos llegan a producir arte. Pero creo que muchos miramos a Kaps como un ejemplo (por poner un ejemplo). Pero un ejemplo de meta, no de etapa, o paso catalizador.

Entrando en aguas más profundas, el horizonte se me nubla. Los pitagóricos... gente extraña, ancestros de las logias; Cornelio Agripa vivió tiempos convulsos para el conocimiento, cuando alquimia y química eran una misma cosa; rosacruces, masones... son elementos que lo mismo se podrían relacionar con el ilusionismo, como con la medicina o la matemática. Es decir, son concepciones del universo, ontologías, sistemas (entendiendo "sistema" desde el punto de vista filosófico)... ¡cosmogonías! Siendo así, ahora podríamos estar hablando tanto de magia (con minúsculas) como de meditación o biología, pues sólo es una parte del todo.

Y lo pregunto con respeto: ¿por qué limitar ese planteamiento a la magia/ilusionismo? Es decir, si no lo entiendo mal, no se trata sólo de convertir magia en Magia, sino de trascender, sea en lo que sea... Porque si es así (perdonadme la comparación), le diría lo mismo a quien plantea la magia como sistema de educación para muchachos difíciles, o como terapia para luchar contra el autismo: el objetivo trasciende el camino. Y ya que lo que nos hace coincidir es el camino, dialoguemos sobre él y dejemos a un lado lo que no compartamos: lo que hay más allá de la magia; es decir, la Magia.

Creo que el punto en el que nosotros (yo, al menos) nos paramos y vosotros seguís, es en Burke, la estética y lo sublime. Ahí está nuestra meta, siendo tan sólo una estación de vuestro recorrido.

----------


## Sarbatxo

Totalmente de acuerdo con Eidan o Iban. 

Cuando un artista hace ARTE, con mayusculas, de cualquier tipo (llevando esto a que se pueda hacer arte en cualquier tarea de la vida), se busca el trascender, el llegar a lo sublime y a transmitir algo que va mas alla de lo expresado, de una forma o de otra.

Yo creo que muchos hemos bebido de todas esas fuentes (magia blanca, espiritismo, etc, etc). Y creo que somos muchos los que las hemos rechazado al ver todo lo que hay detras de esa MAGIA autentica.

Pero volviendo al principio, el articulo en si: por mucho que este escrito por Luis Garcia, me parece una falta de respeto hacia el resto de los magos/ilusionistas, llamandoles "truqueros" y dejando ver casi como que van en contra de la magia.

Una vez mas, no se, creo que es "mear fuera del tiesto" lo que se esta diciendo. Me parece muy bien para el consumo de los seguidores de sus enseñanzas, pero creo que casi desprecia algo que, no nos olvidemos, con animo de trascender o con animo de entretener, al fin y al cabo es lo que entiendo que hacen los seguidores de esta corriente (trucos ni mas ni menos). :-)

Recuerdo que siempre lo digo desde el mayor del respeto a lo que cada uno haga.

----------


## eidanyoson

Gracias por por compartir vuestras ideas y por el enlace. Acabo de leerlo y sí, realmente entiendo mucho mejor la idea. Y algunas las comparto.

 Sin embargo, me resulta chocante que Luis Garcia, en el artículo que enlazó Ricardo, sea tan poco tolerante con los neurociéntíficos e incluso tache, por ejemplo, de inquisidores a magos que intentan desenmascarar charlatanes.

 ¿Dónde está el problema? una persona que se enriquece a costa de los demás a base de mentiras sin nada acambio es un charlatán, y si alguien consigue pararlo, pues ¡mejor que mejor!. Así queden sólo los que valen ¿no?.

 Por otro lado, buscar el cambio mental de una persona para expandir su realidad me parece tan magnífico como peligroso, puesto que depende mucho del guía (Mago) para que aquello llegue a buen puerto. 

 Un ejemplo de lo que quiero decir fue Jin Jones, lider de la secta el Templo del Pueblo, que convencía de sus locas creencias con juegos de ilusionismo (entre otras cosas) disfrazados de magia auténtica (¿os suena?) y consiguió que 913 personas se mataran con él.

 Un lider de una secta se acerca peligrosísimamente a lo que plantéais, y precisamente una secta es justo lo mismo de lo que abominías (servidumbre, maltratos psicológicos...).

 Digo esto porque cada persona es un mundo, con sus propias ideas mejor o peor formadas y como todos los ilusionisteas sabemos, después de un juego bien hecho, causamos un estado (de diferente, pero generalmente muy corta duración) de hipnosis (boquete, como definís en el artículo) en el cual la persona es áltamente sugestionable y el Mago busca meter ahí algo de SU realidad en la realidad del otro (y no me meto con el ejemplo del arquero que me parece muy poco apropiado, que llamáis a vuestras metáforas veneno y eso no tiene connotaciones muy positivas). 

¿Y quien decide qué realidad mágica es la verdadera?.

  Salomón, considerado por muchos como el mayor mago de la historia, dominador de conciencias y domador de espíritus, no tenía mucho que ver en sus ideas con Hermes Trimegisto. 

 Uno creía en Jehová y otro en Dyehuty y como tal concibieron la magia por diferentes caminos.

 Cais lo mismo se puede decir de cualquier reconocido mago (Zoroastro, Paracelso, Alister Crowly...) y todos buscaron de un modo u otro influenciar a sus coetaneos para liderarlos queriendo o sin querer. 

 Ahí es donde veo el peligro; usando como vehículo el ilusionismo, que alguno (y no será nada raro) se crea su propio poder  y la líe.

 Entendedme, este comentario está lógicamente hinchado y es un pelín demagógico. Pero es un intento de hacer lo mismo que hizo Luis García en aquel artículo: ver fantasmas si se quiere donde se quiera.  

 Por favor que nadie se me enfade. Gracias por leerme.

----------


## Vicente

Queridos Iban, Sarbatxo y Eidanyoson, 

Entendemos que no acabéis de entender el enfoque que proponemos, al estar éste aún el pleno desarrollo y no haberse expuesto apenas a la comunidad mágica. Y es lógico que aún queden muchos vacíos, que se rellenan por prejuicios derivados del propio desconocimiento. Agradecemos el diálogo y el respeto y la apertura que mostráis en vuestras respuestas.

En realidad, la única diferencia que pretende este movimiento es el de dar una mayor trascendencia y una mayor responsabilidad a lo que hacemos como magos, dejando atrás el lógico miedo a atravesar una puerta a los desconocido.

Muchos leyeron y han releído (ahora en su última reedición a cargo de Manu Montes) “Los mensajes desde lo profundo de la ausencia” de Luis García, cayendo rendidos a su convincente planteamiento y a su irrestible seducción pero pocos han sido los que se han atrevido a dar el paso coherente con lo que el libro propone.

Citando a Gabi, en el magnífico prólogo que escribe para la  última reedición del libro:

“Me aproximo como tanteando, tímidamente, a los pensamientos de Luis García. Me inspiran y me deslumbran, el aura que los rodea me atrae como un imán, pero sus implicaciones me aturden”. 

Y más adelante:

“Luis García nos da una filosofía mágica que demanda un acto de decisión que puede modificar nuestro límites del mundo y nuestra concepción de él. Sí, del mundo, porque la magia es, debe ser, una posibilidad de lo real. Pero ¿cómo entender esto? En un sentido único, claro, contundente: ser mago es un acto de decisión”,

Recomendamos el resto del prólogo, no tiene desperdicio. Y recomendamos, obviamente, la lectura o relectura de los Mensajes, libro que explica con claridad meridiana muchos de los postulados sobre los que se apoyan esta corriente que dialogamos aquí.

No se puede dejar de lado el objetivo, ni se puede dejar a un lado la magia. Para nosotros la magia  es el dedo que señala a la luna. Por muy bien que movamos el dedo, lo importante es la luna, o nuestras lunas. 

¿Y cuáles son estas lunas? Las ideas que tiene cada uno sobre la vida, las propias creencias trascendentes, las creencias sobre cómo se manifiesta la magia en la vida. El problema es que no todos los magos creen en la Magia, ni siquiera como posibilidad y muchos menos la responsabilidad de expresarlas en sus sesiones.

Pero cuidado, no se trata necesariamente de expresar y pretender que calen esas ideas nuestras, por más esperanzadores y bellas que sean. También en nuestra concepción, respetamos las del espectador, partiendo de ellas, adaptando el mensaje a los que nos pide o requiere, adecuando un efecto físico a una metáfora (no necesariamente trascendente, puede ser meramente psicológica) construida ex profeso para él, con todo el respeto que exige tal responsabilidad.

Está claro que la Magia, tal como decís por ahí, se ha traducido en algunas ocasiones en graves abusos. Pero aquí no estamos hablando de crear sectas, sino de utilizar respetuosamente algunos de los elementos de la magia tradicional, sin excesos, para potenciar el impacto y la trascendencia de lo que hacemos, aprovechando la fuerza natural que ejercen esos elementos en la psique de los espectadores. Y además, obviamente (y casi ofende la alusión), hacerlo con el fin más noble, elevado y esperanzador desde el punto de vista del espectador. Nuestra opinión al respecto se encuentra en el artículo “Magia y Esperanza” y creemos que ahí está todo lo dicho al respecto:

http://tertuliasmagicasgranadinas.bl...r-mariano.html


También es cierto que el maestro Luis García se ha podido exceder al usar la denominación de “truqueros” pero sin duda lo ha hecho desde su habitual línea de provocación que mueve a la reflexión (como la que estamos teniendo todos en este foro). 

Sin duda estamos hablando de artistas en el grado más elevado de lo que puede llegar a ser el ilusionismo. 

En cuanto a la idea de que en esta corriente hacemos trucos como los demás, DISENTIMOS PROFUNDAMENTE. No hacemos trucos, ni lo hacemos los ilusionistas (pues también nos consideramos así y podemos elegir esa opción en cualquier momento*) Y ESE ES EL FONDO DE LA CUESTIÓN. El truco o trampa sagrada, como nos gusta denominarla, no es más que la puerta de entrada, lo importante es todo lo demás, construcción, comunicación, ideas mágicas, metáforas para llevar al espectador hasta el máximo potencial de la experiencia mágica.

*En el blog de Teoría Teoría Mágica Estructural
se expresa la pasión que sentimos por todos los aspectos teóricos de este noble arte que es el Ilusionismo (con opciones de aplicarlo a la Magia).

Y la neurociencia lo único que hace, tal y como dice muy bien Ricardo Solo, es precisamente y en última instancia, reducirlo todo a un simple truco, mirando además el ilusionismo y la magia por encima del hombro, supeditándolo a unas cuantas y simples leyes, con la desmagificación que esto supone. Y esto es, a nuestro juicio, lo que realmente le molesta a Luis.

Y ello no quita para que estemos de acuerdo en que los ilusionistas busquen y conozcan bien los todos mecanismos de la percepción en este y otros campos para afinar al máximo su arte. Pero sinceramente, los magos conocen estos mecanismo de la percepción mucho mejor que nadie por siglos de experiencia en el engaño y creemos que es mayor el beneficio que la neurociencia puede sacar de la magia que al contrario.

Insistimos, no queremos hacer trucos. Lo único que queremos es rebasar esa línea que nos limita y “tomar la decisión de ser magos”.

Rebatiendo otra idea que decís por ahí, el cambio mental no es tan peligroso, es más bien el miedo a esa responsabilidad de ser agentes de cambio lo que nos hace verlo así.  Estamos envueltos en muchas ideologías, y en muchas ramas del arte (cine, literatura…), los artistas admiten sin pudor esa pretensión de cambio de conciencia hacia su propia visión filosófica y  hasta política.

¿Por qué, entonces, los magos, que deberíamos ser precisamente los mayores agentes de transformación, deberíamos renunciar a nuestra influencia para bien de los espectadores?

En otro orden de cosas, es cierto que el veneno no es el aspecto más apropiado de la metáfora del arquero, pero hasta los mejores fármacos lo son en cantidades no adecuadas, y sin embargo consiguen hacer el bien en el paciente. La Verdad en su esencia es un pequeño veneno que hace reaccionar a la Conciencia y si no, que se lo digan a los que dialogaban con Sócrates…

Finalmente, en cuanto a qué realidad mágica es la verdadera, cada mago debe buscar la suya y recorrer el camino hasta encontrarla, explorando con la mente abierta las distintas posibilidades con las que se encuentra en su recorrido. 

En el fondo creemos que parte de la resistencia que manifestáis en vuestros inteligentes argumentos es provocada realmente por el miedo a rebasar, siquiera un poco, esa línea establecida hacia otro nivel de responsabilidad y trascendencia como magos (y lo decimos porque también hemos pasado por ello). 

Una vez más, se trata en definitiva, nada más y nada menos (como se decía al principio de esta entrada), de tomar la decisión de ser magos…o no. 

Cualquier opción es buena.

Abrazos, Mariano Vílchez y Vicente Mustieles.

----------


## Kiko

Toda una revelación el “neuro-artículo” del maestro Luis García, cuando dice:  
_“Para mi los magos que hacen neuro-estupideces para ganarse la vida me parecían equivalentes a los que hacen porno magia”_
Como participante en el Neuromagic 2011 y 2012, celebro que por fin se haya descubierto mi talento en la “porno magia”. 
Luis tiene toda la razón:
_“No hay ni puede haber ningún mago ni ningún científico en la neuro-magia. En el mejor de los casos tontos útiles de un proyecto que busca la mas absoluta degradación del ser humano...”
“Y está bien que los propios truqueros que se llaman magos se hayan desenmascarado a si mismos al colaborar en esta farsa...”_
Completamente de acuerdo. El proyecto Neuromagic siempre ha sido una tapadera dirigida por Woody Allen y otros seres del averno, para mostrar al mundo “Todo lo que usted siempre quiso saber sobre la porno magia, pero nunca se atrevió a preguntar.” 
Señores y señoras, a esta corriente supra-trascendente la llamaremos: magia de 3º nivel.

Todas las opciones son libres, pero tenemos que hablar con propiedad para distinguir entre ilusionismo (1º nivel), magia tradicional (2º nivel) y porno magia (3º nivel). No nos equivoquemos con los términos, que luego la liamos. 

La porno magia alude a una forma de seducción transformadora que culmina en la felicidad suprema de la consciencia cósmica a través del orgasmo mítico que soporta el efecto mágico. Comprendemos que esta nueva corriente “aturda” incluso a los de 2º nivel, por sus delirantes implicaciones. Para ello vamos a publicar dos nuevos libros: “Helarte de las cartas” y “Masajes desde lo profundo de la ausencia”, con abundante contenido metapórnico. 

En resumen, la porno magia de 3º nivel ayuda a joder mágicamente a todos los salvadores de la patria, de la consciencia y de la libertad, que tratan de mejorar al mundo antes que a sí mismos ¿qué hay más trascendente, responsable y anti-esclavizante que eso? No hay más camino que el orgásmico (que nunca es ajeno...) Ésta es la gran esperanza. 

En el fondo creemos que parte de la resistencia que manifiestan los del 1º y 2º nivel es provocada realmente por el miedo a rebasar, siquiera un poco, esa línea libidinosa entre el onanismo sexual y la porno magia (y lo decimos porque también hemos pasado por ello). 

Y en cuanto a los truqueros del primer nivel, que definen más su “arte” (nótense las minúsculas) como lo hace Tamariz cuando habla de “transportar (viaje) los sueños a la realidad” ¡Qué meta tan pobre y estéril! Y más cuando la trascendencia de ese viaje la pondrán los espectadores, no el mago. ¿Cómo vamos a llamarles “magos” si no pretenden transmitir “el bien” ni “la verdad”? A lo sumo serán ilusionistas que trasmiten “la belleza” de la ilusión. Y claro, la belleza mágica no es suficientemente trascendente para darle la categoría de MAGIA. No olvidemos que para los del 1º nivel, la “magia como posibilidad” sólo existe en el plano artístico (el otro no les pertenece).

 Los del 3º nivel proponemos muy excitados que: ni las metáforas trascendentes del segundo nivel, ni los sueños artísticos del primero nos llevarán a los orgasmos múltiples superconscientes del universo metapórnico. A nosotros nos pone hablar de esto más que a nadie. Somos del 3º nivel y eso es mucho nivel. Nos reunimos en una mansión que se llama “la Pinza”, utilizamos la baraja erógena, y junto al orgasmatrón estructural de faros, podemos entrar uno, salir tres, más una pareja igual a cero. 

Con profunda admiración a los niveles precedentes, sin acritud y con todo el cariño: ¡viva la porno magia!
 :Wink1:

----------


## Sarbatxo

!!!Yo quiero ser PORNO-MAGO de 3º nivel!!! :-)

----------


## mariano9

Hola Kiko, 

Hemos esperado unos días para que, por respeto a tu nombre, tu respuesta madurase un poco ante los miembros y visitantes del foro. Una vez publicada en Tertulias la respuesta de Luis, al que parecías dedicarle tu mensaje, nos dimos por satisfechos y decidimos no contestar a tu post.

Sin embargo, tal y como cuentas en Tertulias, ahora parece ser que no te referías a Luis, sino a “otros”. Eso, de algún modo, nos deja expuestos en la palestra y, por alusiones (reales o no), te contestamos.

Hablas (en Tertulias) de mensajes doctrinales, eximiendo a ciencia y arte de tal peligro. Nosotros, sin embargo, creemos que incluso la ciencia y el arte pueden ser también adoctrinadores y negativos si se usan con perversión, desde una película propagandística hasta la fórmula química de un gas letal. 

¿Son la Ciencia, el Arte, la Magia, buenos? ¿Son malos? Nosotros creemos que simplemente son herramientas, que dependiendo de la Claridad de mente de las personas que las usen, así serán muy positivas o muy negativas. 

La Ciencia: podemos curar a personas con cáncer o destruir el mundo a base de bombas nucleares. 

El Arte: podemos usarlo para liberar o para manipular (asociado a sectas, religiones doctrinarias o a los medios de comunicación pertinentes). 

La Magia: ¿Magia negra?, ¿Magia blanca? Al final todo se reduce a la intención que ponemos en nuestros actos, a la Claridad de mente que poseamos. Es la Claridad lo que tenemos que intentar desarrollar y potenciar entre todos. Valorar en términos absolutistas es quedarse con un 50% de la Realidad y por lo tanto, con la mitad de la Verdad.

En otro orden de cosas, también podría ser adoctrinador ironizar sobre un pensamiento alternativo al propio (el cual ya está establecido), para ridiculizarlo y anularlo de un plumazo, sin atender a argumentos ni abrir mínimamente la mente a esa posibilidad. 

Por supuesto, no somos salvadores de la patria, ni de la conciencia, ni de la libertad. Sólo tratamos, humildemente, de ser un poco más trascendentes en la búsqueda del impacto en el espectador, investigando los medios que pueden llevarnos hacia tal fin. Entre estos medios está el uso consciente y predeterminado de la metáfora, amén de algunos elementos de la magia blanca tradicional, de la que, por cierto, sospechamos no eres totalmente ajeno.

Tampoco pensamos que lo nuestro sea superior, sino una alternativa más, en proceso de investigación, con muchas personas respetables detrás.

Es cierto que en determinados magos (Tamariz, Gea, Gabi, Lavand…) el Ilusionismo puede llegar a ser Magia y, curiosamente, cuando lo hace, a la inteligencia de la construcción y el arte, se le suele sumar el lenguaje metafórico-alegórico, ya sea con intención deliberada, inconsciente o porque los propios elementos y efectos posean un potencial metafórico intrínseco.

Una vez más, creemos que cualquier opción que se tome dentro de este mundillo debe ser respetable: hacer Trucos que no pasen de rompecabezas, aspirar a llegar al máximo dentro del Arte Ilusionista, o pretender conectar con el espectador a un nivel más profundo y comprometido.

Hasta este momento, creemos que habíamos llegado entre todos los participantes de este hilo a un estado de equilibrio o entendimiento. Cada uno está expresando su opinión sincera y nosotros intentamos expresar y aclarar lo que entendemos por Magia Metafórica sin ningún ánimo de conflicto ni de polémica absurda. 

El único fin es enriquecernos mutuamente, divisar nuevas posibilidades no excluyentes y evolucionar. Así, podremos intentar mejorar el mundo lo máximo posible, a partir de nuestro pequeño granito de arena.


Para terminar y resumiendo, opinamos que este post (no el reciente de Tertulias) tiene más sarcasmo que contenido, salvo el simbólico de matar al padre, aunque te agradecemos que lo resucitaras luego en Tertulias, para bien de todos.

Abrazos, Mariano Vílchez y Vicente Mustieles.

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Buenas!

Y que continúe el equilibrio. A mí me parece una filosofía muy interesante, muy curiosa, y además la aceptación o negación me parece más bien un problema o de objetivos o de límites.

Pero no entiendo por qué no puede haber, desde luego, una conjunción. Números que pretendan trascender y números que pretendan otros menesteres. ¿Hay que seguir una corriente u otra? ¿Qué limitación tan tonta es esa? Y si no hay que hacerlo, ¿por qué exponer una corriente como superior al resto? Es una visión más, un objetivo más, ¡¡y un objetivo precioso!! Trascender, llegar, comunicar algo. Vi y he oído hablar de este tipo de magia ya a algunos artistas de otras nacionalidades de habla extranjera con números que pretendían enviar un mensaje mediante lo que se está pretendiendo acuñar aquí como un 'invento' (o eso me ha parecido), la Magia Metafórica (por desgracia no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol).

Lo único que no soporto es la superioridad de la que se está intentando vestir esta teoría. Los objetivos de cada uno son los objetivos de cada uno, divertirse, trascender, la belleza y un largo etcétera. Por mucho que a uno le parezca su objetivo el más importante, debe darse cuenta de que le parece el más importante porque es *su objetivo*. Como consejo y para evitar la manifestación de usuarios reacios, propondría dejar de lado un lenguaje tan arrogante y hablar con más humildad sobre objetivos.

Si la intención es *provocar* la reflexión, recuerdo a la moderación que en menos de 1 mes y recién llegado me pusieron una amonestación en este foro por tratar de *provocar* una reacción en un hilo sobre el maltrato animal.
Y no sé si la magia puede volverse más mafia de lo que ya es, pero desde luego para mí los nombres, desde un chaval que acaba de empezar hasta David Copperfield o Santa Rita, no significan absolutamente nada en cuanto a términos de trato humano, el trato con respeto y humildad no es omitible.

Al igual que por mi parte voy a respetar esta corriente y además voy a admirar los resultados positivos que obtenga, pido *respeto* hacia mi arte y el de otros muchos que hay aquí.

___________________________________

Volviendo al tema de la neurociencia y la magia, yo también creo que puede ser peligroso que se generalice una visión que haga que el público esté condicionado a ver la magia con ojo clínico exclusivamente, a percibirla como 'missdirection y técnicas' se le de la presentación que se le de. Muchas personas más lo harían, aunque a otras muchas las podríamos seguir encandilando con presentaciones, pero el 'aún queda mucho para eso', 'eso es difícil que ocurra', si está haciendo con el planeta, se está haciendo con la contaminación, se estaba haciendo con la economía y hasta que no estamos de mier* hasta el cuello no rectificamos. Que aprendamos de la neurociencia y viceversa es una cosa y que a la neurociencia le de por condicionar a la magia a ser vista como técnica exclusivamente es otra.
Por otro lado, también opino que nosotros le damos más importancia de lo que la gente le da. Para nosotros la magia es nuestra vida, para la gente no es ni un 1% de su vida, y aunque lean o vean u oigan algo neurocientífico sobre la magia, incluso un documental entero, no le van a prestar tanta atención como nosotros, se van acordar de un mínimo porcentaje de lo que hayan percibido (si esque se acuerdan de algo) y les vamos a seguir pudiendo manejar igual.

Eso sí, la magia ahora mismo es truco, le preguntes a quien le preguntes, y además truco malo (hasta que ven a un mago que se lo ha currado en casita).

Que nadie me confunda, por cierto, lo que acabo de decir con los programas en los que explican los métodos. Un documental tiene muchísima información, y es verbal en su mayoría por mucho que sea televisivo, y un programa así tiene menos de 10 momentos clave y totalmente visuales y recordables: cómo funciona algo cuyo aspecto o desarrollo es característico. Esto sí es muy recordable.

En fin, dejo de divagar que son las 4 de la madrugada, hasta ahora el que más me ha gustado ha sido Ricardo Solo con su visión siempre pacífica de adquirir conocimiento de allá donde hay. En resumen, le secundo.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexader

----------


## Kiko

Hola Mariano y Vicente,

Una pena que no os haya llegado el contenido del mensaje y sólo el sarcasmo. ¿No hacía lo mismo Luis cuando se refería a porno magia? Disculpadme, pero escribir en tono pedagógico no estimula mi creatividad y me aburre. Hablando de aburrimiento: ¿no os parece fundamental la máxima de René Lavand: _“el público puede perdonar un error, pero jamás el aburrimiento”_?

Volviendo al tema, como ya dije en el blog de las tertulias:

_“Los neurocientíficos que yo conozco no definen la magia como fallos de la percepción, sino que simplemente estudian los métodos en donde eso ocurre, que es distinto. Me parece que es igualmente reduccionista el atribuir intenciones perversas al proyecto de Neuromagic. De hecho, ante la opinión pública, creo que esta colaboración está prestigiando el arte de la magia.  

Considerar la ciencia como un dogmatismo de lo objetivo es tanto como ver la magia como un dogmatismo de lo subjetivo. Visto así son extremos excluyentes y eso llama a posicionarse. Pero contemplado sin la intolerancia e intransigencia del fanatismo, ambas disciplinas no son más que sistemas de conocimiento o de expresión. Y desde el punto de vista del arte, que es el que realmente me interesa (donde no se adoctrina a nadie) no veo tal dualidad.”_

El esoterismo o la magia tradicional, al igual que las religiones, depende de creencias. Es decir, no se demuestra objetivamente (yo también doy un millón a quien lo demuestre). 
Entonces si una persona o un libro pretende hacernos creer que hay enanitos verdes en el jardín, y algunos se lo creen... ¿están pensando por sí mismos?
 ¿y qué pasa si esos creyentes luego vienen a decirnos que somos los demás quienes tenemos unas creencias que impiden que veamos a los enanitos verdes, pero ahí están ellos para ayudarnos a que los veamos con "claridad"?
¿Somos intolerantes con los enanitos verdes porque cada vez que alguien deja de creer en ellos muere uno en alguna parte? ¿Cómo solucionamos este dilema?

Para mi gran parte de la belleza del arte está en su inutilidad, que no soluciona nada. Cuando lo pretende hacer, o cuando pretende ser trascendente para ayudar a la gente, la obra se convierte en medio, no en fin. La flor ya no huele a flor, sino a la intención que hay detrás de ella. 

Con todo el respeto y cariño: ¡para intenciones las de tercer nivel!
 :117:

----------


## mariano9

Hola S. Alexander, Kiko


S. Alexander, 

Pedimos disculpas si el tono de alguno de nuestros artículos o intervención en este foro denotaba cierta superioridad o arrogancia, pues no era nuestra intención transmitir tal posición. Intentaremos corregir el estilo en adelante para evitar esa impresión.

Das en la tecla al subrayar que todo este asunto de la neurociencia contribuye a reforzar un poco más el vínculo MAGIA-TRAMPA o MAGIA-TRUCO en la mente de los espectadores profanos.

No sabemos si esta información llegará a un 1% de la gente o más. En cualquier caso, convendrás que este tipo de información suele captar mucho la atención de la gente por su naturaleza. Si preguntas, casi todo el mundo ha visto algún programa del mago enmascarado. La magia suscita mucha curiosidad en cuanto a sus “trucos” y el tabú del secreto hace que cualquier cosa que salga a la luz pública capte poderosamente la atención.

De algún modo, todo esto supone un grado más de pérdida de misterio o desmagificación de la magia.

Por supuesto que no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol, salvo lo que se ha olvidado. El uso de la metáfora en la magia se ha dado desde siempre de un modo consciente o inconsciente. Sin embargo, creemos que Luis García ha sido el primero en comenzar a conceptualizar la Magia Metafórica en sus construcciones. Imagínate que le hubieran dicho a Ascanio: “Toda esta historia que te has montado de nombres y conceptos…que sepas que ya lo hacían Vernon y Kaps.”


Finalmente, es cierto ambos enfoques no son excluyentes. Teóricamente sería posible moverse dentro de una línea continua, desde un enfoque hasta otro, y no sólo en distintas sesiones, sino dentro de una misma sesión.



Kiko, 

Por supuesto que valoramos la ironía, pero entenderás que, si bien Kiko Pastur se puede permitir el sarcasmo como forma de expresión, no así unos perfectos desconocidos que pretenden exponer su pensamiento por primera vez en un foro como este. 


Con todos los respetos, creemos que la inutilidad del arte es una falacia. El arte es todo menos inútil: concienciación, cambio de perspectiva, despertar de la sensibilidad, reflexión... Y también se hace con una intención concreta, seamos o no conscientes de ella: autoexpresión, reconocimiento, ego, trascendencia, autoterapia, conexión con los demás, con el mundo…

Nosotros pensamos que la magia es arte pero concebimos que en ciertas situaciones y enfoques puede llegar a trascenderlo, sobre todo cuando pierde su carácter de espectáculo, por ejemplo en sesiones muy reducidas con muy pocos espectadores, donde prima más el ambiente puramente mágico elaborado con un cierto ritual y puesta en escena que la apreciación y aplauso de un público testigo.

La magia blanca no sólo depende de creencia, sino, en primer lugar, de ciertas leyes psíquicas que hacen que determinados rituales por su simbolismo, metáforas y alegorías contenidas influyan en la parte más profunda e inconsciente de la mente, llegando en ocasiones a producir un profundo impacto interior en el espectador que se traduciría luego en algún tipo de cambio. La creencia sería sólo un potenciador de la efectividad del ritual.

Estamos de acuerdo en que la visión científica y la visión mágica no tienen el porqué ser excluyentes. Pero tu discurso parece indicar que sólo existe lo demostrable científicamente. Y eso, a nuestro juicio, también es una falacia, por dos razones. :

1. Puede que algo exista y que la ciencia aún no haya evolucionado lo suficiente como para demostrarlo.

2. Es posible que exista una realidad (o varias) diferente (s) a la ordinaria y que esta realidad, por su distinta naturaleza, no sea aprehensible por la ciencia convencional.

Creemos que existen otras herramientas de conocimiento, como son el estudio, la observación, la meditación,  la intuición y, sobre todo, el espíritu de estar abiertos a la “posibilidad”.

Curiosamente, nuestra formación es de ciencias, como nos consta que es la tuya propia (y, obviamente, la del maestro Luis) y no estamos dispuestos a renunciar a la lucidez  y claridad de análisis que el pensamiento lógico-científico nos confiere.

Pero ¿quién es más libre en su pensamiento, el que sólo piensa dentro de esa burbuja en expansión que es la ciencia, o quien puede pensar dentro y fuera de ella?

Gracias a este foro por prestarnos su ventana y por el respeto recibido.


Abrazos, Mariano Vílchez y Vicente Mustieles.

----------


## Ravenous

Sólo voy a comentar esto y nada más para no liarla, porque esto empieza a escorar hacia un debate ciencia VS religión en el que se puede acabar a piñas.




> Estamos de acuerdo en que la visión científica y la visión mágica no tienen el porqué ser excluyentes. Pero tu discurso parece indicar que sólo existe lo demostrable científicamente. Y eso, a nuestro juicio, también es una falacia, por dos razones. :
> 
> 1. Puede que algo exista y que la ciencia aún no haya evolucionado lo suficiente como para demostrarlo.
> 
> 2. Es posible que exista una realidad (o varias) diferente (s) a la ordinaria y que esta realidad, por su distinta naturaleza, no sea aprehensible por la ciencia convencional.


Demostrable no significa demostrado ni mucho menos. Todas las teorías científicas son demostrables si son "correctas", pero no todas han sido demostradas, por la razón que sea. No mezclemos términos, que luego la liamos y surge una nueva homeopatía.

----------


## Sarbatxo

Reedito:

Creo que ya esta todo dicho... se me habia pasado un mensaje y creo que ese esta mas o menos lo que yo pienso. :-)

----------


## Weribongui

Me parece que no has entendido que cuando se referían a autenticos desconocidos, se referían a ellos mismos.

----------


## Ravenous

Yo he entendido lo mismo que weri...

----------


## Sarbatxo

Pues si es asi... mis disculpa... Edito y dejo mi parte de opinión.

----------


## Kiko

> Kiko, 
> 
> Por supuesto que valoramos la ironía, pero entenderás que, si bien Kiko Pastur se puede permitir el sarcasmo como forma de expresión, no así unos perfectos desconocidos que pretenden exponer su pensamiento por primera vez en un foro como este.


 Me parece a mi que si alguien aquí os hubiese llamado _“tontos útiles para la degradación del ser humano”_ no importaría en absoluto si sois conocidos o no para responder con sarcasmo.




> Con todos los respetos, creemos que la inutilidad del arte es una falacia. El arte es todo menos inútil: concienciación, cambio de perspectiva, despertar de la sensibilidad, reflexión... Y también se hace con una intención concreta, seamos o no conscientes de ella: autoexpresión, reconocimiento, ego, trascendencia, autoterapia, conexión con los demás, con el mundo… 
> 
> Nosotros pensamos que la magia es arte pero concebimos que en ciertas situaciones y enfoques puede llegar a trascenderlo, sobre todo cuando pierde su carácter de espectáculo, por ejemplo en sesiones muy reducidas con muy pocos espectadores, donde prima más el ambiente puramente mágico elaborado con un cierto ritual y puesta en escena que la apreciación y aplauso de un público testigo.


¿Por qué asumís que un “cambio de perspectiva” es útil? 
Por ejemplo: si influido por el arte me provocan una “reflexión, sensibilidad, concienciación” que me conduce a ser mahometano ¿para quién es útil? Los mahometanos estarán encantados de haber “ayudado” al despertar de la conciencia y espíritu de un pobre infiel, porque la verdadera sabiduría y felicidad es la que predicó Mahoma... 
Pero no importa porque mañana me hará otro juego de “magia trascendente” un teosofista, luego un clarividente santero, luego un grupo “New Age” muy gracioso y finalmente el propio Hermes Trimegistro reencarnado en Antonio Pérez, que es muy amigo del “guardián de las estrellas”, extraterrestre e hijo del rey de España. Y gracias a todos ellos la magia como arte será más “útil” que la que hace Tamariz.   :P

¿útil para quién?

Sabemos que la magia podemos “utilizarla” para muy diversos fines. Y por otra parte sabemos que el arte, igual que un gran viaje, puede transformarnos o no interiormente, y hacerlo de forma útil (provechosa) o todo lo contrario. Pero esa “utilidad” no es una condición sine qua non del arte. 
Para mi el arte ya es un fin en sí mismo, no necesita ser “mediatizado” para ser útil. Cuando se convierte en un medio (cuando se mediatiza) no se expone tanto la belleza del propio lenguaje artístico, sino intereses ajenos a dicho lenguaje. Cuando estos intereses pretenden además influir y fomentar creencias que el espectador no tiene o no busca, nos encontramos en una competencia extra-artística. Si entendemos por “trascender” cuando esta condición rebasa el marco artístico, es normal que el espectador sienta que le están dando gato por liebre. 





> La magia blanca no sólo depende de creencia, sino, en primer lugar, de ciertas leyes psíquicas que hacen que determinados rituales por su simbolismo, metáforas y alegorías contenidas influyan en la parte más profunda e inconsciente de la mente, llegando en ocasiones a producir un profundo impacto interior en el espectador que se traduciría luego en algún tipo de cambio. La creencia sería sólo un potenciador de la efectividad del ritual.


Esa definición de la magia blanca se reduce a principios que utilizan psicólogos, visionarios de la autoayuda y otras ramas, que apenas entran en competencia con la ciencia. 
Sin embargo, la magia blanca también se define por doctrinas que creen en la astrología, el espíritu, los hechizos, y un largo etc. que entran en el terreno de la superstición o de las creencias.




> Estamos de acuerdo en que la visión científica y la visión mágica no tienen el porqué ser excluyentes. Pero tu discurso parece indicar que sólo existe lo demostrable científicamente. Y eso, a nuestro juicio, también es una falacia, por dos razones. :
> 
> 1. Puede que algo exista y que la ciencia aún no haya evolucionado lo suficiente como para demostrarlo.
> 
> 2. Es posible que exista una realidad (o varias) diferente (s) a la ordinaria y que esta realidad, por su distinta naturaleza, no sea aprehensible por la ciencia convencional.
> 
> Creemos que existen otras herramientas de conocimiento, como son el estudio, la observación, la meditación,  la intuición y, sobre todo, el espíritu de estar abiertos a la “posibilidad”.
> 
> Curiosamente, nuestra formación es de ciencias, como nos consta que es la tuya propia (y, obviamente, la del maestro Luis) y no estamos dispuestos a renunciar a la lucidez  y claridad de análisis que el pensamiento lógico-científico nos confiere.
> ...



Para secundar o promover una idea, tal como hacéis, hay que creer en ella. Lo que pasa es que cuando esa idea implica tomar por verdadero o real algo inobservable, intangible y no demostrado, entonces se habla bajo una creencia determinada, no desde un pensamiento libre. Porque un pensamiento totalmente libre también incluiría la creencia opuesta y por tanto ambas quedarían anuladas. 

Comparto la defensa a la libertad del pensamiento, totalmente legítima y loable. Pero no confundamos la libertad propia con la ajena. En mi caso, el hecho de que nadie me demuestre que hay “enanitos verdes” en el jardín, no quiere decir que descarte definitivamente esa posibilidad. Con la mente abierta a esa y a todas las infinitas posibilidades mágicas del mundo, lo que tengo claro es que si las dibujo en un acto de magia será sólo dentro del marco artístico. No será tanto una expresión de fuera hacia adentro (condicionada a un tipo de reacción del público), como de adentro hacia afuera (si me inspiran los enanitos verdes hablaré de ellos simplemente porque me gustan) 

 :Wink1:

----------


## Kiko

> Sólo voy a comentar esto y nada más para no liarla, porque esto empieza a escorar hacia un debate ciencia VS religión en el que se puede acabar a piñas.
> 
> 
> Demostrable no significa demostrado ni mucho menos.* Todas las teorías científicas son demostrables si son "correctas*", pero no todas han sido demostradas, por la razón que sea. No mezclemos términos, que luego la liamos y surge una nueva homeopatía.


Sólo por matizar lo que te he puesto en negrita:  ¿Conoces el "teorema de incompletitud de Gödel"? 

Aunque está relacionado con las matemáticas, explica que algunas teorías o proposiciones pueden ser verdaderas e indemostrables...

----------


## Ravenous

Pues no, ni idea. Pero una vez mirado, ya te digo que no he entendido una palabra. La matemática teórica está lejos de ser una rama a mi alcance. Aún así saco en claro que es un teorema aplicable a la matemática, y no sé si podrá ser extrapolable a todo.

----------


## Iban

Puf, nos desviamos del tema. Gödel todavía no lo he estudiado en Matemáticas, pero sí en Filosofía de la Ciencia. Y no tiene tanto que ver con que una teoría sea demostrable, como que sea "completa" (que pueda responder a todos los problemas que se pueden plantear en su lenguaje formal). Pero si entramos a discutir sobre esto, nos vamos al carajo.

Hay otro aspecto de lo que nos cuentan Mariano y Vicente del que me gustaría hablar.

Pongamos que la magia metafórica funciona, y pongamos que realmente consigue trascender el propio arte, y que es capaz de generar cambios permanentes en el espectador ("pongamos" significa que no tengo porqué estar de acuerdo, pero que lo asumimos como hipótesis de partida). Mi pregunta es: ¿esto es lícito? No tengo ni idea de qué cambios se pretende generar en el espectador, o de qué naturaleza son ni cuál es su objetivo; pero el espectador que acude a un espectáculo de magia, no va buscando una terapia o un proceso catártico ni tampoco un camino de crecimiento. Si el mago metafórico es capaz de inducirlo (en un espectador desprevenido, o en un espectador ignorante de lo que se está pretendiendo), ¿no es eso una manipulación ilícita, un abuso desde una posición de poder?

----------


## Kiko

> Puf, nos desviamos del tema. Gödel todavía no lo he estudiado en Matemáticas, pero sí en Filosofía de la Ciencia. Y no tiene tanto que ver con que una teoría sea demostrable, como que sea "completa" (que pueda responder a todos los problemas que se pueden plantear en su lenguaje formal). Pero si entramos a discutir sobre esto, nos vamos al carajo.


Por si te interesa el tema te paso el enlace del artículo "VERDADES NO DEMOSTRABLES: TEOREMAS DE GÓDEL Y SUS GENERALIZACIONES" 
http://www.rac.es/ficheros/doc/00353.pdf
Y otro sobre lo "VERDADERO Y LO DEMOSTRABLE" Guillermo Martínez | NOTAS




> Hay otro aspecto de lo que nos cuentan Mariano y Vicente del que me gustaría hablar.
> 
> Pongamos que la magia metafórica funciona, y pongamos que realmente consigue trascender el propio arte, y que es capaz de generar cambios permanentes en el espectador ("pongamos" significa que no tengo porqué estar de acuerdo, pero que lo asumimos como hipótesis de partida). Mi pregunta es: ¿esto es lícito? No tengo ni idea de qué cambios se pretende generar en el espectador, o de qué naturaleza son ni cuál es su objetivo; pero el espectador que acude a un espectáculo de magia, no va buscando una terapia o un proceso catártico ni tampoco un camino de crecimiento. Si el mago metafórico es capaz de inducirlo (en un espectador desprevenido, o en un espectador ignorante de lo que se está pretendiendo), ¿no es eso una manipulación ilícita, un abuso desde una posición de poder?


Supongo que la respuesta dependerá de los valores de cada uno. Para mí la libertad de uno acaba cuando empieza la de los demás. Pero para evidenciar intenciones extra-artísticas, lo primero es aclarar si tales intereses pertenecen o no al lenguaje mágico (del arte de la magia). En mi opinión es notorio que esos intereses no tienen nada que ver con el arte, que es lo que me interesa.

Por cierto, yo no llamaría "magia metafórica" a lo que plantean, porque también hay magos que utilizan metáforas en sus presentaciones sin tales intenciones. Tampoco lo llamaría "magia tradicional", porque el ilusionismo existe desde Egipto y creo que también puede considerarse "tradicional", y mucho menos MAGIA con mayúsculas por la connotación de importancia que infieren las mayúsculas. 
Si bien el origen etimológico de "magia" está más relacionado con el esoterismo que con el ilusionismo, hoy en día comparten el término, y creo que no debería representar ningún problema para entenderse. Y si por contexto no fuera suficiente, también tenemos otras expresiones más especializadas como "ilusionismo" o "prestidigitación" y por el otro lado "esoterismo", "ocultismo" o si acaso "magia blanca", etc, etc.  Mientras no mencionen la "magia ficcional" nos entenderemos todos...   :-P

----------


## rubiales

Que gusto da leerte Kiko.

----------


## mariano9

Hola a todos de nuevo,

Creemos que no es lo mismo una creencia, que la consideración de una posibilidad, que luego se verá si puede ser cierta o no. No se habla aquí de credos ni de sistemas ideológicos, sino de todo lo contrario, ideas que, si bien pueden no resultar siempre verdaderas, al menos podrán ser de utilidad y nunca perjudiciales.

Muchos descubrimientos científicos geniales se realizaron primero de forma intuitiva, en la imaginación o en el sueño (ley de Avogadro, dualidad onda-corpúsculo, estructura del benceno…). Esas ideas “no demostradas, intangibles, no observables” resultaron ser ciertas y fueron demostradas con el tiempo. Otras no lo fueron, pero todas partieron de una posibilidad a considerar, no de una creencia. 

Según esto, lo que queda claro es que quien se cierra de lleno a la posibilidad, no puede descubrir nada mejor a lo que ya conoce.

En relación a las doctrinas catalogadas como supersticiones o creencias, al estudiar algunas de ellas se descubre la base simbólico-metafórica subyacente en el origen de sus formulaciones. El primitivo pensamiento metafórico supersticioso condicionó la aparición de muchas de estas ideas, de aquí se llegue una vez a la presencia de esta forma de pensar en esos aspectos complementarios de los rituales de magia blanca. 

Entendemos y respetamos que para Kiko lo artístico no pueda ser conscientemente útil, pero no compartimos su punto de vista. Ya es difícil, a nivel de elaboración artística, componer cualquier efecto mágico, en su construcción, aplicación de la teoría, presentación y comunicación a los espectadores. Por tanto no lo va a ser menos el componer un efecto si, a todo lo anterior, tenemos que añadir la expresión intencional a través de la metáfora, amén de otros factores de puesta en escena que aumentan su impacto. Por tanto, la magia metafórica o el ilusionismo metafórico (habría que diferenciar, pero ese tema acaba de ser definido en Tertulias) son ARTE, con todas las letras. 

Otra cosa es, como ya se dijo en una respuesta anterior, que en ciertas situaciones y enfoques la magia pueda llegar a trascender el arte, sobre todo cuando pierde su carácter de espectáculo, en sesiones muy reducidas con muy pocos espectadores, donde prima más el ambiente puramente mágico elaborado con una cierta puesta en escena, que la apreciación y aplauso de un público testigo.

Entendemos la preocupación de Iban por la licitud de la magia metafórica. La combinación de efecto físico, metáfora y de una cuidadosa puesta en escena da lugar a un conjunto bastante poderoso que exige una responsabilidad por parte del mago. Kiko tiene razón cuando dice que no habría que transmitirle al espectador algo que no desea o que va en contra de sus creencias, y eso es precisamente lo que pretendemos nosotros, ampliar el punto de vista de las personas, no implantar ideas a la fuerza.

Nuestro enfoque, ya expuesto en La magia y la esperanza,
no deja mucho lugar a malinterpretaciones acerca de nuestra intención:


En la categoría de metáforas universales, intentamos expresar ideas bellas, útiles y esperanzadoras (en ningún caso perjudiciales), desprovistas de cualquier marco sectario o religioso,  ideas que toda la gente, sea de la religión que sea o incluso atea, puede llegar a asumir y compartir de forma natural (amor universal, conexión, el misterio de la vida, solidaridad, la oposición apariencia-realidad, la aceptación del cambio inevitable, eterno retorno, viaje iniciático, libre albedrío frente a destino, etc…). 

En la categoría de metáforas personales, comunicaríamos al espectador la intención del efecto antes de realizarlo para que nos dé su permiso, y siempre respetando sus propias creencias, metáforas y valores. 

Los temas serían fundamentalmente de carácter psicológico (armonía con la pareja, esperanza de conseguir un objetivo, liberación de alguna traba mental, confianza, aceptación de circunstancias inevitables, reafirmación de sus propios valores, satisfacción metafórica de deseos irrealizables, acercarse al propio de ideal de persona, liberación de límites mentales autoimpuestos, conciencia, comprensión…).

No se trata de cambiar la perspectiva del espectador, sino de ampliarla para engrandecer su visión y posibilidades, lo que redundaría en una mayor esperanza, sabiduría y libertad. Y siempre de un modo respetuoso con su propia psique.

Abrazos, Mariano y Vicente

----------


## Kiko

Mariano y Vicente, independientemente de vuestros puntos de vista, es de agradecer el tono que usáis, que no tiene nada que ver con el artículo de inicio de este debate. Toda opinión expuesta con argumentos me parece un ejercicio válido para el debate, y en este caso y con suerte, para la magia.




> Creemos que *no es lo mismo una creencia, que la consideración de una posibilidad*, que luego se verá si puede ser cierta o no. No se habla aquí de credos ni de sistemas ideológicos, sino de todo lo contrario, ideas que, si bien pueden no resultar siempre verdaderas, *al menos podrán ser de utilidad y nunca perjudiciales*.


Esto me recuerda a la película _“¿por qué lo llaman amor cuando quieren decir sexo?”_
¡Es obvio que no es lo mismo una “creencia” que “la consideración de una posibilidad”! Lo que no es tan obvio es que ante dicha distinción vosotros encajéis en la segunda. Creo que vuestro planteamiento se ajusta más a una creencia. Para distinguir ambos conceptos tal vez sea conveniente diseccionar y examinar el lenguaje. 

¿La consideración de una posibilidad?  Si utilizamos la lengua castellana con rigor y somos claros, lo que vosotros promovéis es bajo la presunción de que dicha “posibilidad” es cierta o, al menos, conveniente, de lo cual se desprende una creencia. 
Una “posibilidad” es cualquier conjetura imaginable, incluida la opuesta a la que defendéis. Por eso, una posibilidad entre infinitas, por definición, no llama a la acción. Vosotros en cambio sí os supeditáis a determinada acción.
Una “consideración” es _“pensar, meditar o reflexionar algo con atención y cuidado”_ (según la RAE).
Una cosa es pensar o reflexionar sobre una idea y otra supeditarse a ella. Vosotros no sólo dais crédito a ciertas ideas o “posibilidades”, sino que actuáis para promoverlas. Eso es supeditarse a ellas. Ésa es la diferencia. 
¿Y qué es una “creencia”? Según la RAE es “firme asentimiento y conformidad con algo” ¿Y cómo se define “asentimiento”? Según la RAE, asentir es _“admitir como cierto o conveniente lo que otra persona ha afirmado o propuesto antes”._

Dicho esto, parece que lo de “consideración de una posibilidad” no se ajusta a vuestra acción, sin embargo la “creencia” define más vuestras actuaciones. No sé en otras lenguas, pero en lengua castellana, definamos las cosas por su nombre. 




> Muchos descubrimientos científicos geniales se realizaron primero de forma intuitiva, en la imaginación o en el sueño (ley de Avogadro, dualidad onda-corpúsculo, estructura del benceno…). Esas ideas “no demostradas, intangibles, no observables” resultaron ser ciertas y fueron demostradas con el tiempo. Otras no lo fueron, pero todas partieron de una posibilidad a considerar, no de una creencia.


Es cierto que ha habido muchos descubrimientos útiles que han partido de una visión intuitiva, pero también ha habido grandes desastres, equivocaciones, discriminaciones e incluso guerras que han partido igualmente de visiones intuitivas de cómo deben ser las cosas... El mundo está lleno de visionarios “bienhechores” que defienden una “posibilidad” porque “no es perjudicial sino útil...” ¿quién garantiza eso?  Presumir que sea así a priori, entra en el terreno de la creencia, no de la prudencia que implica considerar cualquier posibilidad. 




> Según esto, lo que queda claro es que quien se cierra de lleno a la posibilidad, no puede descubrir nada mejor a lo que ya conoce.


Una cosa es cerrarse a la posibilidad y otra supeditarse a ella. Estar abierto a ella no significa lo segundo. Por ejemplo, yo estoy abierto a que existan enanitos verdes en el jardín, pero eso no implica que promueva tal idea ante el mundo. 




> Entendemos y respetamos que* para Kiko lo artístico no pueda ser conscientemente útil*, pero no compartimos su punto de vista. Ya es difícil, a nivel de elaboración artística, componer cualquier efecto mágico, en su construcción, aplicación de la teoría, presentación y comunicación a los espectadores. Por tanto no lo va a ser menos el componer un efecto si, a todo lo anterior, tenemos que añadir la expresión intencional a través de la metáfora, amén de otros factores de puesta en escena que aumentan su impacto. Por tanto,* la magia metafórica o el ilusionismo metafórico* (habría que diferenciar, pero ese tema acaba de ser definido en Tertulias) son ARTE, con todas las letras.


No dije que lo artístico no pueda ser “conscientemente útil” sino “pretendidamente útil”. La razón es que, para mí, en arte puedes ser consciente si tu obra ha sido útil tal vez a posteriori, pero nunca a priori. De hecho, si ésa es la pretensión, a priori, entonces el arte se mediatiza. Se convierte en un medio, no en un fin. Dicho de forma más severa, si se utiliza una intención extra-artística, se contamina.  

Pasa lo mismo cuando se utiliza el arte con fines comerciales, políticos, didácticos, etc. Siempre se puede decir que los ideales que hay detrás son bellos, útiles y no perjudiciales, y aunque eso siempre sea discutible, lo que me parece claro es que no deberíamos llamarlo ARTE con todas las letras en mayúsculas. Será “arte mediatizado”, adulterado por otros intereses ajenos al arte.

En cuanto a “magia metafórica” o “ilusionismo metafórico” hay que aclarar que en lengua castellana, os guste o no, magia e ilusionismo son sinónimos. Hace miles de años, cuando Dedi en Egipto hacía los cubiletes tal vez no existiese la palabra magia. Pero hoy en día, mientras hablemos español, no hay que renunciar a lo que la gente entiende. De hecho, por “magia metafórica” no se entiende, a priori, el significado que pretendéis atribuirle, ya que metáforas hay infinitas, no sólo las que que se limitan a vuestra “magia metafórica”.




> Otra cosa es, como ya se dijo en una respuesta anterior, que en ciertas situaciones y enfoques la magia pueda llegar a trascender el arte, sobre todo cuando pierde su carácter de espectáculo, en sesiones muy reducidas con muy pocos espectadores, donde prima más el ambiente puramente mágico elaborado con una cierta puesta en escena, que la apreciación y aplauso de un público testigo.


¿A qué os referís con “trascender”? Si por trascender el arte se entiende “superarlo” o ir más allá de el para revelar otra cosa “más importante o mejor” habrá que dirimir si esta otra cosa es mejor o peor que el arte. Parece que vosotros no ponéis en duda que vuestro “mensaje” sí es lo prioritario. De manera que el arte queda atrás comparativamente. Y cuando algo queda atrás no se hace mejor ese algo. En todo caso se hará mejor otra cosa, pero no el arte. 

También consideráis oportuno que la magia pierda el carácter de espectáculo. Francamente esto no hace falta que lo juréis. Me parece que muchos ya lo han notado. En torno a esto me refería yo con una pregunta que os hice en un post anterior y que no habéis contestado, cuando preguntaba sobre el aburrimiento: ¿no os parece fundamental la máxima de René Lavand:_ “el público puede perdonar un error, pero jamás el aburrimiento”_? 
Yo creo que aunque os pueda parecer muy interesante vuestro mensaje, igual que a otro le puede parece muy interesante la mecánica cuántica, no es suficiente para mantener el interés durante una función, a menos que el artista se supedite a ciertas reglas de entretenimiento, que son las que operan en un espectáculo. 




> Entendemos la preocupación de Iban por la licitud de la magia metafórica. La combinación de efecto físico, metáfora y de una cuidadosa puesta en escena da lugar a un conjunto bastante poderoso que exige una responsabilidad por parte del mago. Kiko tiene razón cuando dice que *no habría que transmitirle al espectador algo que no desea o que va en contra de sus creencias*, y eso es precisamente lo que pretendemos nosotros, ampliar el punto de vista de las personas, no implantar ideas a la fuerza.


Pues no parece que sea lo que hacéis. Para muchos espectadores que no creen en vuestras creencias, estáis precisamente transmitiendo algo que ni desean ni han venido a buscar. Ya sabemos que no queréis implantar ideas a la fuerza ¡sólo faltaría! Pero la cuestión viene dada por la intención de influir y condicionar en función de vuestros intereses, que no son artísticos. ¿El público lo sabe cuando va a veros? Porque si sabe exactamente vuestras intenciones cuando les dais la entrada, entonces no hay problema. Pero en todos los demás casos es normal que el espectador sienta que le están dando gato por liebre.




> Nuestro enfoque, ya expuesto en La magia y la esperanza, no deja mucho lugar a malinterpretaciones acerca de nuestra intención:


Yo por esperanza no entiendo eso. La esperanza es transitiva (esperar algo), es decir, necesita un deseo que hacer posible. Cada persona interpretará la esperanza en razón a sus propios deseos. Es fácil entender que vuestros deseos no tienen porqué coincidir con los de los espectadores. Por tanto antes hay que preguntarse ¿esperanza para quién? Para mi la esperanza está más en no pretender cambiar a nadie, más que a uno mismo.




> En la categoría de metáforas universales, intentamos expresar ideas bellas, útiles y esperanzadoras (en ningún caso perjudiciales), desprovistas de cualquier marco sectario o religioso,  ideas que toda la gente, sea de la religión que sea o incluso atea, puede llegar a asumir y compartir de forma natural (amor universal, conexión, el misterio de la vida, solidaridad, la oposición apariencia-realidad, la aceptación del cambio inevitable, eterno retorno, viaje iniciático, libre albedrío frente a destino, etc…). 
> 
> *En la categoría de metáforas personales, comunicaríamos al espectador la intención del efecto antes de realizarlo para que nos dé su permiso, y siempre respetando sus propias creencias, metáforas y valores.* 
> 
> Los temas serían fundamentalmente de carácter psicológico (armonía con la pareja, esperanza de conseguir un objetivo, liberación de alguna traba mental, confianza, aceptación de circunstancias inevitables, reafirmación de sus propios valores, satisfacción metafórica de deseos irrealizables, acercarse al propio de ideal de persona, liberación de límites mentales autoimpuestos, conciencia, comprensión…).
> 
> No se trata de cambiar la perspectiva del espectador, sino de ampliarla para engrandecer su visión y posibilidades, lo que redundaría en una mayor esperanza, sabiduría y libertad. Y siempre de un modo respetuoso con su propia psique.
> 
> Abrazos, Mariano y Vicente


¿Cuales son exactamente las “metáforas universales” y por qué las llamáis así? Si una persona no acepta o no le sirve alguna de vuestras metáforas, entonces ¿siguen siendo universales? 

En relación a la parte de “metáforas personales” que he subrayando en negrita, yo no he visto lo de poner al público en sobre-aviso de vuestras intenciones en ningún artículo o texto previo que haya leído, ni mucho menos en ningún libro de Luis García. 
Si este punto fuese algo de vuestra cosecha sería importante indicarlo así, para distinguiros de otras concepciones, y aclarar además el grado especificación que empleáis: ¿soléis avisar al espectador que consideráis oportuno que la magia pierda el carácter de espectáculo (tal como defendéis)? ¿está prevenido el que va a divertirse o entretenerse de todas vuestras intenciones? ¿Sois totalmente explícitos y transparentes con eso?

Los temas que citáis pueden ser excluyentes entre sí. Por ejemplo “aceptación de circunstancias inevitables” ¿cuales son además de la muerte y hacienda? Y si no fuesen tan inevitables, entonces chocarían con el tema de “esperanza de conseguir un objetivo”... Para nota es el “acercarse al propio de ideal de persona” ¿Acaso sabéis cual mi ideal de persona? ¿O estabais hablando de vuestro ideal de persona? 

Un saludo ideal,   :Wink1: 
Kiko Pastur

----------


## Vicente

Agradecemos tu elogio, Kiko. Intentamos mejorar y evolucionar todo lo posible. También es de elogiar por tu parte un lenguaje menos irónico y sarcástico, con el cual  podemos entendernos mejor, amén de que te estás explayando mucho más en tus últimas respuestas.

Ante tu alusión de que nuestro planteamiento se ajusta más a una “creencia” que a la “consideración de una posibilidad”, nosotros pensamos lo mismo pero en relación a tu postura. 

Para nosotros, “estar abiertos a la posibilidad” es considerar seriamente la posibilidad de que una idea sea cierta, considerando tanto las pruebas a favor como las que están en contra. Es tratar de abrir la mente, a pesar de que otras creencias y convicciones previas nos puedan poner trabas en ese intento de apertura.

Sin embargo, una creencia, en su sentido más negativo, es la convicción profunda de que una idea es cierta hasta tal grado que se produce una cerrazón mental en quien la tiene, de modo que sólo ve, percibe o admite todo aquello que confirma dicha creencia o hipótesis sin atender a razones de ningún tipo y despreciando todo lo demás que no sea ella misma.

Por ello, con todos los respetos Kiko, creemos que tienes muy claras tus “creencias” sobre lo que debe ser y no debe de ser el ilusionismo o la magia, ya que te permites cuestionar sistemáticamente con tanta seguridad otros enfoques alternativos a los que consideras correctos y establecidos, amén de no notar en el tono de tus respuestas ningún grado de acercamiento ni de apertura a otras posibilidades que no pertenezcan a las que “crees” correctas.

Sin embargo, como bien dices, una creencia presupone la posibilidad de la veracidad de la creencia contraria. ¿Qué pasaría entonces si tus creencias estuviesen equivocadas? ¿Podrían estarlo en tu caso?

Nosotros no sólo estamos abiertos a otros enfoques, sino que los hemos practicado y los practicamos aún abiertamente. Sólo que, de todos, el enfoque metafórico es el que más nos llena y el que más nos satisface a nivel personal como magos.

Resumiendo, nos gustaría expresar esta idea y no deseamos que nadie la tergiverse proyectando sus prejuicios negativos sobre ella: la magia metafórica NO se fundamenta en una o varias creencias, ni pretende ser sectaria, ni adoctrinar a nadie. Los pilares que la sostienen son otros. Se trata simplemente de un enfoque que plantea una manera específica y distinta de transmitir un conocimiento, una experiencia o una comprensión a través de un canal artístico como lo es el del ilusionismo.

  Siguiendo con el hilo argumental de tu respuesta, hablas de “diseccionar y examinar el lenguaje”…pero claro, esto lo haces desde un punto de vista racional, por lo que aquí entramos en un conflicto filosófico-racional relacionado con el lenguaje. 



  A este propósito nos parece oportuno citar a  Wittgenstein, un  filósofo que precisamente se centró en poner límites al lenguaje, entendiendo que el lenguaje era el más fiel representante del pensamiento.


  Wittgenstein, junto a otros filósofos de la talla de Bertrand Russell y Frege, pretendieron crear un lenguaje basado en la lógica, un lenguaje universal que evitara los engaños del propio lenguaje, su demagogia y su retórica barata. Aunque al final no lo consiguieron, al menos sí que dispusieron la forma en la que el lenguaje tendría que ser usado para minimizar o extinguir dichos errores.


  En el prólogo del Tractatus lógico-philosophicus se dice:


  “Todo aquello que puede ser dicho puede decirse con claridad; y de lo que no se puede hablar es mejor callarse… Este libro quiere, pues, trazar unos límites al pensamiento, o mejor, no al pensamiento, sino a la expresión de los pensamientos… Este límite, por tanto, sólo puede ser trazado en el lenguaje y todo cuanto quede al otro lado del límite será simplemente un sinsentido”.


  En este mismo texto Wittgenstein definió tres niveles:


1) El Mundo: el mundo es todo lo que es el caso (todo lo que acaece).
2) Teoría del lenguaje: el lenguaje es una figura de la realidad.
3) Lo místico: el más allá de la expresión, aquello de lo que no puede hablarse.

Según el filósofo, sólo es posible garantizar que lo que decimos está dentro de los límites de lo que se puede pensar y expresar si lo planteamos a través de proposiciones lógicas, a la manera en que está escrito el propio Tractatus. Obviamente, las definiciones de la RAE no siempre satisfacen las anteriores condiciones.

Lo místico es la denominación que Wittgenstein dio a todo aquello que tú denominas “creencias”, creencias que NO caracterizan a la magia metafórica, sino que la puedenenriquecer a través de los esquemas de la realidad que cada mago puede poseer y aportar.

Este mundo místico es el que cada uno debe explorar. Es la Tierra de nadie…y de todos.

Aunque en el Tractatus apenas le dedica alguna página, en su correspondencia puede leerse que son los temas que auténticamente le interesan, los referentes al sentido de la vida. Sin embargo, paradójicamente, éstos son los temas de los que no se puede hablar, al no pertenecer al lenguaje con sentido, sino a lo inexpresable, a lo que está más allá de poder ser considerado como verdadero o falso. Se trata, en palabras de Wittgenstein, de temas trascendentales, que surgen, no de considerar los hechos del mundo, sino considerar el mundo como totalidad. 

Compartimos a continuación unas palabras de Wittgenstein que son realmente lúcidas y que muestran que ciencia y magia son complementarias, nunca excluyentes. El problema es cuando una de las dos intenta imponerse sobre la otra.

“El impulso hacia lo místico viene por la insatisfacción de nuestros deseos por la ciencia. Sentimos que, incluso una vez resueltas todas las posibles cuestiones científicas, nuestro problema ni siquiera ha sido rozado”.

De esta extensa alusión a Wittgenstein, sacamos dos conclusiones:

1. Que desde el mundo racional y lógico no tiene sentido plantearse lo trascendente, pues esto es justo lo que existe más allá de los límites de extensión del lenguaje y el pensamiento.

2. Que cada uno debe profundizar en este sentimiento del sentido de la vida, de lo indecible, de lo trascendente y, si cree haber hallado algo positivo y beneficioso, intentar transmitirlo a los espectadores.

Y aquí es donde, a nuestro juicio, entraría precisamente el lenguaje metafórico, por su capacidad de transmitir esas ideas que el lenguaje racional no alcanza a expresar. Es un poco la idea humanista que sobrevuela la frase Schlegel que dice que, donde la filosofía termina, la poesía comienza (con sus mitos, imágenes y metáforas). 


En cuanto a tu idea de la inutilidad del arte o a la de su contaminación cuando es pretendidamente útil, no estamos en modo alguno de acuerdo.

Desde cantautores como Facundo Cabral en sus mensajes de paz o Violeta Parra en la dictadura de Chile, pasando por escritores y poetas como Neruda o Lorca, el arte ha sido vehículo de transmisión de nobilísimas intenciones.

¿Acaso habría que borrar de un plumazo todo el arte religioso, portador del concepto de divinidad, con esas maravillosas iglesias, catedrales, cuadros, esculturas y la divina música de Bach o el sublime Aleluya de Haendel? ¿Estaría todo contaminado o simplemente ya no sería arte para ti?

Relacionado con tu cuestionamiento de los términos ilusionismo y magia metafórica no vamos a añadir nada, puesto que suscribimos la opinión del maestro Luis García en sus magníficas respuestas a tu misma objeción en el blog de Tertulias y creemos, como muchos otros magos, que dichos términos son perfectamente válidos.


Respecto al aburrimiento, es obvio que este problema puede darse en todos los enfoques (dramático, realista, metafórico, ficcional, poético…), pues no depende del enfoque en sí, sino, como bien dices, de ciertas reglas de entretenimiento, de la capacidad de comunicación del artista y de sus tablas para captar la desconexión y el ritmo particular de cada audiencia. 

En todo caso el enfoque metafórico tiene el plus de que conecta directamente con el interior del ser humano, lo cual no es nada desdeñable a la hora de pretender entretener a una audiencia. De hecho, el maestro Lavand, a quien citas, es el perfecto ejemplo del uso efectivo de la metáfora en muchos de sus juegos y en sus cuentos, responsables de gran parte de la carga emocional que embarga al público cuando asiste a sus espectáculos.


Por cierto, Kiko, ¿te has planteado acaso que tu propio arte pudiera estar contaminado?

Imaginemos a Antístenes o a cualquiera de sus discípulos de la escuela cínica cuestionando la contaminación de tu arte:

-Antístenes: ¡Pretendes transmitir en tus estéticas sesiones la idea de lo poético, la idea de belleza! ¿Quién eres tú para decir que lo bello es superior a lo feo? ¿Por qué pretendes imponer tu criterio de belleza a los espectadores? ¿Les avisas, al venderle tu entrada, de que van a recibir belleza a través de tus manejos y tu lenguaje, por si algún espectador no comparte este valor de lo bello y prefiere lo feo y lo esperpéntico? ¿No te das cuenta de que  atentas contra su libertad al imponerle este criterio tuyo? 

Obviamente, Antístenes estaría equivocado en dicho caso y su observación se parecería más a una broma absurda que a un juicio razonado. Claro que no tienes que avisar a los espectadores, claro que es legítimo expresar lo bello, como lo es expresar otras ideas universalmente aceptadas (el amor fraternal, la solidaridad, el respeto a la naturaleza…). Nadie se puede cuestionar tales ideas que son de cajón, ni hay que pedir permiso para expresarlas. 

  Continúa...

----------


## Vicente

Y aprovechamos este punto para responder tu duda acerca de las metáforas universales.

Las metáforas universales son un concepto  desarrollado a partir del de metáforas colectivas, que a su vez se  inspira en el inconsciente colectivo promulgado por Carl Jung.  El inconsciente colectivo vendría a recoger el pensamiento que subyace  en el inconsciente de una colectividad y que se reconoce a través de los  Arquetipos definidos por él mismo.

La metáfora universal sin embargo correspondería a un inconsciente universal, es decir, aaquellos  aspectos tan intrínsecos a la vida psíquica del hombre que los  comparten todas las personas del mundo (tribus, sociedades y culturas de  lo más diversas) sea cual sea su nivel de desarrollo, época etc. Temas  como la muerte, el amor en pareja e idílico, la libertad personal y  abstracta así como una serie de ideas similares pertenecen a este nivel.

El inconsciente colectivo es un concepto similar  pero más limitado. Se refiere a una serie de factores culturales comunes  que comparte una colectividad determinada. Se incluyen dentro de este término las mitologías, con las  que cada sociedad o grupo social conviven de modo que influyen en su  cultura y en su forma de pensar. Un posible problema de llevar a cabo  metáforas a este nivel es que, por la ausencia de referencias culturales, tales metáforas podrían ser menos efectivas al no entenderse perfectamente su sentido contextual exacto.

Finalmente, encontraríamos  el inconsciente personal, donde se localizala vida psíquica  inconsciente de las experiencias que un individuo ha vivido, sentido y  que le han influenciado a un nivel estrictamente personal. Aquí las  metáforas serían más concretas y entendibles individualmente. 

Vamos a poner un par de ejemplos para que se entienda algo más.

Supongamos que, en la categoría de metáforas  personales, queremos transmitir alguna idea universal como el amor o a  la unión a cualquier nivel: familiar, de grupo o la unión fraternal  entre todos los hombres. Podríamos expresar varias ideas mágicas. La  necesidad de unión para evitar la guerra o el abuso de entes económicos  superiores o, por ejemplo, la unión para cuidar amorosamente de la  naturaleza y evitar su destrucción. Lo que queramos expresar como magos,  ideas buenas, útiles y en modo alguno perjudiciales, comocreo que coincidirás con nosotros.

Bien, supongamos que ya tenemos nuestra Idea  Mágica. Ahora tenemos que encontrar un efecto físico que represente lo  que queremos transmitir, de modo que pueda existir una conexión entre  dicho efecto físico e Idea Mágica. Tendríamos varias opciones según  nuestro repertorio. Podríamos recurrir a un matrix, a una asamblea o  quizá a un hilo roto y recompuesto, efectos que ya llevan en sí  intrínsecamente la idea de unión o reunión. Ya sólo quedaría vincular  estos dos factores (efecto físico e idea mágica) mediante el lenguaje  metafórico, amén de un guión preciso para evocar la metáfora pero sin  explicitarla demasiado.


Aprovechando tu alusión a la esperanza como algo   transitivo, estamos de acuerdo contigo y vamos a poner un segundo  ejemplo, en este caso de metáfora personal, relacionado con esta idea.

Supongamos que, preguntándole al espectador por  alguno de sus deseos, éste nos revela que  es viudo y que, una vez  superado el duelo, está buscando pareja de nuevo. Sin embargo las  personas que ha conocido no han sido las adecuadas hasta ahora y parece  que ha perdido un poco la esperanza de dar con esa persona soñada.

Entonces le preguntamos si quiere que llevemos a  cabo una experiencia donde su deseo se realizará de forma metafórica y  que, a lo mejor, de paso le devuelve cierta esperanza de conseguir su  propósito.

De nuevo adaptamos metafóricamente un efecto a su  idea, la idea mágica de encontrar una persona adecuada para rehacer su  vida con ella.

El efecto podría, entre muchos, ser el siguiente:
Ponemos una carta de dorso sobre la mesa. Le decimos que ésa carta lo va a representar a él y que coloque su mano sobre la misma durante todo el proceso del juego. 

A continuación le decimos al espectador que vamos  a ir echando cartas una a una de dorso sobre la mesa, como si fueran  distintas personas que pasan en su día a día, en distintas situaciones.  Él va dejando pasar momentos y personas diferentes hasta que finalmente,  cuando él lo desee, se detendrá en una carta que representará a una  persona de su “día a día”. 

Le anunciamos que dependiendo de si la carta en  la que ha parado es similar (en color, palo o paridad), a la que tiene  bajo la mano, entonces es probable que la persona con  la que se encuentre sea compatible con él, lo que favorecería la  probabilidad de un futuro prometedor.  Elige libremente, giramos la  carta, es el dos de rombos.

Si hemos logrado que el espectador se meta  realmente en la experiencia, entonces en el instante de girar su carta  sentirá que se está jugando simbólicamente su futuro sentimental. 

A continuación gira la carta que lo representaba y  que estuvo en todo momento bajo su mano… ¡Es el dos de corazones!  En  su cara se dibuja una brillante sonrisa de esperanza.

Llevamos la prudencia un  grado más lejos aún y le decimos. “La experiencia mágica no garantiza  que vayas a encontrar la pareja, pero sí que contribuye a mejorar tu  ánimo interior para conseguirlo”.Estamos  de alguna manera plantando la semilla mágica que el espectador podrá  regar y abonar para hacer crecer al sólido árbol deseado.

Entonces nos mira con un brillo en la mirada y  nos confirma que realmente entiende cuál ha sido el propósito de la  experiencia mágica y de que, efectivamente, se siente muy bien con su  desenlace y que tiene ahora una predisposición interior mejor para  enfocar el futuro con más optimismo. 

La descripción psicológica del espectador es  real, la hemos observado con frecuencia cuando hemos realizado algún  efecto mágico de este tipo. 


Otro apunte rápido. En lo referente al ideal de  persona nos referimos, obviamente, al ideal que tiene el propio  espectador, no al nuestro. Es el propio espectador quien nos expresa sus  valores, deseos y metáforas personales para que, con su permiso, los  reforcemos y llevemos a cabo con la magia. No tenemos intención sino la  del espectador. 


Finalmente, en cuanto a la aceptación de lo  inevitable, hay muchos temas aparte de la muerte y los impuestos (salvo  para los que los evaden). Estarían, por ejemplo, la aceptación de la  separación cuando una pareja nos deja definitivamente, el divorcio de  unos padres, la persistencia de un frío invierno o el hecho de que Kiko  Pastur nunca llegue a aceptar nuestro enfoque como válido.

Abrazos, Vicente Mustieles y Mariano Vílchez.

----------


## S. Alexander

Hago un breve inciso: Mucha gente está hablando de este hilo y de la Magia Metafórica, muchos magos, y muchos opinamos lo siguiente:

Creemos que lo que queréis hacer y cómo se está expresando esta intención son demasiado dados al malentendido. Parece que exponéis una cosa distinta de lo que realmente es y estamos muy contentos de que la filosofía mágica comience a ramificarse más. Creemos también que más que debatir y atendiendo a la conciencia, lo mejor es esperar a ver vuestros resultados para opinar ya que expresar por completo lo que queréis hacer puede ser fácil, pero comprenderlo para alguien de fuera puede antojarse complicadísimo y llevar por tanto a malentendido.

Os animamos a poner más ímpetu en la acción, estudio y desarrollo de la Magia Metafórica que en el debate. Las actuaciones mismas dejarán ver lo que es la Magia Metafórica mejor que las palabras.

Un abrazo mágico y nuestro apoyo para esta fase tan dura

S. Alexander

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> Os animamos a poner más ímpetu en la *acción*,  estudio y desarrollo de la Magia Metafórica que en el debate. Las  actuaciones mismas dejarán ver lo que es la Magia Metafórica mejor que  las palabras.


No puedo estar más de acuerdo con lo dicho. De momento yo no he visto ningún resultado significativo y positivo en la experiencia vivida por los espectadores que haya sido creado por los seguidores de este enfoque.

Aquí podéis ver lo que sería "Magia Metafórica" realizada por su mayor exponente y precursor de esta corriente mágica: Luis García.






Saludos,


Pedro Bryce.

----------


## Kiko

> *Re: Neuro Artículo- Luis García*  Agradecemos tu elogio, Kiko. Intentamos mejorar y evolucionar todo lo posible. También es de elogiar por tu parte un lenguaje menos irónico y sarcástico, con el cual podemos entendernos mejor, amén de que te estás explayando mucho más en tus últimas respuestas.


Disculpadme si no me he expresado claramente, pero me temo que no os he elogiado. Solo os he agradecido no usar el tono del artículo de inicio de este debate, que poco tiene que ver con el sarcasmo y la ironía, cualidades altamente valoradas y dignas de elogio para mí. 




> Por ello, con todos los respetos Kiko, creemos que tienes muy claras tus “creencias” sobre lo que debe ser y no debe de ser el ilusionismo o la magia, ya que te permites cuestionar sistemáticamente con tanta seguridad otros enfoques alternativos a los que consideras correctos y establecidos, amén de no notar en el tono de tus respuestas ningún grado de acercamiento ni de apertura a otras posibilidades que no pertenezcan a las que “crees” correctas.


¡Poner en cuestión una creencia no significa defender otra! ¿qué clase de argumento es ese? 
Si os referís con “grado de acercamiento o apertura” a "grado de aceptación" estamos de acuerdo. Aceptación ninguna (si tuviéramos que aceptar todo lo que nos cuentan...)
Si os referís a “consideración de una posibilidad” de forma genérica, pues mira, igual de consideración tengo por los extraterrestres y por los duendes del jardín...  




> Nosotros no sólo estamos abiertos a otros *enfoques*, sino que los hemos practicado y los practicamos aún abiertamente. Sólo que, de todos, el *enfoque metafórico* es el que más nos llena y el que más nos satisface a nivel personal como magos.


 ¿Y que os parece el "enfoque" artístico de la iglesia? Hay eufemismos que son muy graciosos...
 ¿De verdad habéis practicado abiertamente todos los “enfoques”? Por ejemplo ¿habéis practicado con éxito un enfoque opuesto al vuestro?  ¿habéis practicado un enfoque donde el público aplauda a rabiar, se parta de risa, se fascine y se entretenga como nunca? ¿Tenéis tal experiencia para saber realmente qué es lo que os satisface más? 




> ¿Acaso habría que borrar de un plumazo todo el arte religioso, portador del concepto de divinidad, con esas maravillosas iglesias, catedrales, cuadros, esculturas y la divina música de Bach o el sublime Aleluya de Haendel? ¿Estaría todo contaminado o simplemente ya no sería arte para ti?


Esta es una pregunta interesante. No se puede borrar lo que ya existe. Ni podemos negar que muchas de las obras mencionadas son artísticas, igual que no podemos negar que una manzana podrida no sea una manzana. Lo que no sabemos es qué obras hubiesen creado los mismos artistas si no hubiesen sido obligados a pintar o componer solamente para la Iglesia. 
Para mí sería lamentable si los actuales artistas (músicos, pintores, directores de cine, etc.) creasen sus obras, no por devoción, sino por condicionamiento, encargo o imposición de una autoridad (gobierno, iglesia, etc.) como era habitual en el pasado.




> Lo místico es la denominación que Wittgenstein dio a todo aquello que tú denominas “creencias”, creencias que NO caracterizan a la magia metafórica, sino que la pueden enriquecer a través de los esquemas de la realidad que cada mago puede poseer y aportar.


¿Por qué os apoyáis en tantos nombres de filósofos y personajes en vez de argumentar con vuestro propio análisis? 
¿Por qué no cuestionáis si la denominación del nivel místico de Wittgenstein está equivocada? 

No importa tanto si las creencias entran o no dentro de la idea mística de Wittgenstein, porque tal concepción no tiene porqué igualarse a la disquisición sobre si la “magia metafórica” está o no condicionada por vuestras creencias. 

Ese razonamiento es tan relativo y parcial como el que digáis “enriquecer” en vez de contaminar... 




> Por cierto, Kiko, ¿te has planteado acaso que tu propio arte pudiera estar contaminado?
> 
> Imaginemos a Antístenes o a cualquiera de sus discípulos de la escuela cínica cuestionando la contaminación de tu arte:
> 
> -Antístenes: ¡Pretendes transmitir en tus estéticas sesiones la idea de lo poético, la idea de belleza! ¿Quién eres tú para decir que lo bello es superior a lo feo? ¿Por qué pretendes imponer tu criterio de belleza a los espectadores? ¿Les avisas, al venderle tu entrada, de que van a recibir belleza a través de tus manejos y tu lenguaje, por si algún espectador no comparte este valor de lo bello y prefiere lo feo y lo esperpéntico? ¿No te das cuenta de que atentas contra su libertad al imponerle este criterio tuyo? 
> 
> Obviamente, Antístenes estaría equivocado en dicho caso y su observación se parecería más a una broma absurda que a un juicio razonado. Claro que no tienes que avisar a los espectadores, claro que es legítimo expresar lo bello, como lo es expresar otras ideas universalmente aceptadas (el amor fraternal, la solidaridad, el respeto a la naturaleza…). Nadie se puede cuestionar tales ideas que son de cajón, ni hay que pedir permiso para expresarlas.


¡Pero Antístenes! ¿por qué crees que para mí el arte se reduce solamente a la belleza? ¿Acaso no contemplas todo el campo expresivo del ser humano?

 No se trata de valores (bello&feo, amor&odio, bien&mal), sino de sensibilidad artística, donde la libertad expresiva es la piedra angular de toda creación. Si fueran “valores” tal como señalas entonces prefiero que me avisen...

En cuanto a las “incuestionables” ideas “universalmente aceptadas”, avisen también a los que aceptan “la solidaridad” de los ricos, “el amor fraternal” de los asesinos, “el respeto a la naturaleza” de ...cualquiera. Serán de cajón, pero en muchos casos, por favor, ciérrenlo!




> Bien, supongamos que ya tenemos nuestra Idea Mágica. Ahora tenemos que encontrar un efecto físico que represente lo que queremos transmitir, de modo que pueda existir una conexión entre dicho efecto físico e Idea Mágica. Tendríamos varias opciones según nuestro repertorio. Podríamos recurrir a un matrix, a una asamblea o quizá a un hilo roto y recompuesto, efectos que ya llevan en sí intrínsecamente la idea de unión o reunión. Ya sólo quedaría vincular estos dos factores (efecto físico e idea mágica) mediante el lenguaje metafórico, amén de un guión preciso para evocar la metáfora pero sin explicitarla demasiado.


¿Quién os asegura que los símbolos a los que apeláis son “universales” y no responden, en realidad, a regularidades susceptibles de emergencia cognitiva?


** El resto de mis respuestas las he dejado en los divertidos comentarios de:
Tertulias Mágicas Granadinas: ILUSIONISMO METAFÓRICO Y MAGIA METAFÓRICA por Vicente Mustieles y Mariano Vílchez

----------


## Arza

Alexander:es un error creer que la "idea metafórica" no está avalada con una constatacion práctica y que solo es teoría, yo la llevo a la practica desde hace bastante tiempo y te puedo asegurar que potencia cualquier efecto, y como yo muchos mas magos, aunque no sea de forma consciente, introducen estas teorías para potenciar juegos clásicos, y si no ¿por que crean tanto interes los juegos de tahures?.Toda la magia ficcional parte de estos conceptos y ejemplos de esos muchos.Lo que si tengo muy claro es que no te podría decir un solo ejemplo de que la introducción de la idea metafórica en cualquier efecto lo perjudique y solo por esto creo interesante profundizar en estas teorias.

Se que es complicado transmitir estas ideas de un plumazo y que crean confusiones para su comprensión,si te interesa profundizar mas en el tema te remito al blog de TERTULIAS MAGICAS y mires artículos atrasados y si tienes dudas no dudes en ponerte en contacto con nosotros y te daremos nuestra opinión mas concreta sobre cualquier concepto.

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Buenas Arza!:

Estoy leyéndolo poco a poco, me resulta interesantísimo y muchas cosas habían pasado por mi mente pero sin llegar a desarrollarlas, me encanta que se haya hecho.

En ningún momento he dicho que no esté avalada con una constatación práctica, y si lo he dicho he errado porque sé que lo está. Tan solo me refería a que viendo que las palabras solo generan un debate sin fin de dos posiciones y que dichas palabras pueden resultar confusas para transmitir lo que es verdaderamente la Magia Metafórica, la mejor defensa que podéis tener es vuestra propia Magia Metafórica en acción =)

¡Un abrazo mágico!

S. Alexander

----------


## mariano9

S. Alexander: Entendemos perfectamente lo que has querido decir y nos parece muy acertado.

Tras  un largo debate en el que tanta gente ha participado y ha compartido su respetable punto de vista, llega un momento en que se hace redundante seguir dando vueltas a lo mismo. Entre todos hemos llegado a una serie de conclusiones y esperamos que cada uno de nosotros extraiga la mejor parte de lo debatido para su crecimiento personal, su arte o su afición.

Queremos dar las gracias a todos los que habéis participado en el hilo, desde Ricardo Solo que inició el comentario, pasando por Iban, Eidanyoson, Sarbatxo, Mag Marches, Ravenous, Weribongui, Rubiales, Pedro Bryce, Luis Arza y S. Alexander.

Y queremos agradecer especialmente a Kiko Pastur el haber invertido parte de su tiempo en contribuir a un diálogo tan intenso como fructífero.

Abrazos, Mariano Vílchez y Vicente Mustieles.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Gracias a vosotros por intentar clarificar conceptos.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Gracias a vosotros por intentar clarificar conceptos.


Gracias a vosotros por intentar clarificar conceptos =)

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Qué original me siento =)

----------


## eidanyoson

[QUOTE=S. Alexander;345777]Gracias a vosotros por intentar clarificar conceptos =)

 Gracias a vosotros por intentar clarificar conceptos ^_^

Yo soy mucho más original si cabe. Y si no cabe sigo siendo original por ser yo mismo y mis circunstancias.

 Y si no hay circunstancias o no se comprenden, seguiré siendo yo mismo, aunque no se me entienda.

 Aunque si no se me entiende y necesito ser escuchado, tal vez ser yo mismo no sea suficiente.

 Mmmmmmmm, bueno vale. Ya.

----------

